# Fantasy Football



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

If I start a league, who's in?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm in


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

which site? how much?...........i might be in......


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Prolly ESPN and will be free.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm 100% in! :banana:

Thanks for the reminder that football season is just around the corner, I _cannot_ wait!


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

i'm in :thumbup:


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

^ and don't go searching google for a good team and pasting it into your lineup lol :fluffy:


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

^^Lol 








there taking it all the way next year


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Kalel said:


> ^^Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## linus22277 (Nov 30, 2002)

i'm in


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

OPIUM said:


>


sooooooo...does that mean your in?

(what the hell happend to koop? lol)


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

oh yeah definitely IN......now i need a team name.....


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Princess
Wufaded
Irontom
Kalel
Nuskool

Need more people. I'm gonna have the league set up soon.

No WHORING. If you want to play, just post "i'm in".


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/f1

Your new League ID# is 149768.
Team name is Nissan Forum Waffle Makers. PM me for the password into the league. I want to make sure that people who sign up are going to take this somewhat seriously. It is free.


It is a head to head format each week, where your team will take on someone elses. Most points wins. Last 3 weeks of the regular NFL season will serve as our playoffs. Top 8 teams make the playoffs.

You can check the way scoring works when you get into the league.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Im in


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

There are only 16 spots in the league, and 4 are taken as of 7/16. Sign up now and get a spot!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Dude I would but I dunno how this shit works. Esplain to me lucy.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Draft:
You rank players in the order that you would want them for the draft. As the players that you had listed are taken, the computer will then pick the next person for you on your list. If you don't wish to rank anyone, the computer will give you the highest ranked player at each position.

Season:
Each week, you will play your players heads up against other people in the league. Your players will accumulate points based on touchdowns, yards thrown, caught, and ran. Your defense will gain points via sacks and interceptions and such. The next week, you will play against someone else.

Playoffs:
Best 8 records will take their teams into the playoffs. Playoffs will be the last 3 weeks of the regular NFL season. They will be round robin.

You can propose trades with other teams and pick up players off of waivers.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

If its free im in...just send me one of those invites so that i can remember it when the time comes.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

bump for more NF participation..

got my L.A. Road Rage set up :thumbup:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Got my Nuskool Owns You ready to kick ass


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

TTT of the stickies.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

There has to be more than 4 people wanting to play...


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> There has to be more than 4 people wanting to play...


pm me the password


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

i'm in pm me the password...


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Hey nismoprincess...did you ever get your PW??? If not i can send it to you. That or PM Atim8GA and he will send it to you


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Sent to all who requested it


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

if we cant fill up the league before the deadline, can we nominate non-NF members to join? my bro and a couple of co-workers would def be in, and be active owners.....just waiting on the word from the commish....


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

yeah I got it thanks  :fluffy:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Damn I expected this to fill fast....


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

only 8 spots left....


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I rushed to get a spot because I fugured it woud be damn near gone in a few hours...


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

based on the amount of people in OT, i was thinking the same.

This is only stickied in OT. If you guys know of anyone else on the forum that doesn't visit OT, get the word out.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> only 8 spots left....


I'm in...send the password


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm in 

whens the draft?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

okay done... I'm in... "Turbos"

When is the draft scheduled? Lets do it asap, I'm sure we can fill the league in a few days.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Draft will be late August, early September.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah right took two weeks for this...lol its when ever Alty says


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Be sure to read the messages on the team homepage.

If you have any questions, email or pm me. Or you can catch me on AIM- Altim8ga


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> Draft will be late August, early September.


damn you better send reminders out.. I've already drafted in a few leagues.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm Team Asian


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

If there are any spots left, Im in.


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> There are only 16 spots in the league, and 4 are taken as of 7/16. Sign up now and get a spot!


A 16 team league dillutes talent after 6 rounds. Your better off capping the league at 10 or 12 teams.

Im interested if there are any spots left. PM me with league info details.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

^^^


Altim8GA said:


> Princess
> Wufaded
> Irontom
> Kalel
> ...


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

Im in......Ray Lewis Body Count


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Please be advised that if I find you are not taking this seriously, I will boot you out of the league and your team will be deleted. So please participate.


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> Please be advised that if I find you are not taking this seriously, I will boot you out of the league and your team will be deleted. So please participate.


When football season comes around, I participate in all the leagues I'm signed up with, money or no money. It's true, if you don't keep up with your team, it doesn't make the league competitive. I also suggested a few things in the league, hopefully you the Commish can take that into consideration.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

<~~~~~~~Shiftin_Drifters


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I would like everyone who has signed up to check the way the league is set up. Check the positions you will draft and check the scoring system. Then check sr20's recommendations in the msgs on teh team homepage.

We'll do it democratically.

Jet,

if no one replies, i'll split the difference with you.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

i think we should draft a DB and DL and play them every week, in addition to the DEF team. since we are gonna have 16 teams (maybe) the matchups will be very close and every point will count.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

^^^Agreed


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

I never really saw the point in drafting a DB and DL along with the defense but hey i do agree that every point counts. We really dont need 2 starting QB's but again every point counts so it doesnt bother me to have 2 starters.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

^^dito


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Have to have 2 quarterbacks because of bye weeks.


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

^^^Not necessarily, thats why you have bench players to fill those bye weeks. Figure if you do get 16 teams to play and you start 2 qbs, that's a total of 32 qbs(which is the number of NFL teams). So when a bye weeks comes around that's where a dilemma will happen for all teams, you won't be able to pick up an active qb since all teams will have two nfl starting qb's on their roster. Starting 2 qb's is a bad idea, best to just have one start and the other qb on the bench. It's the teams choice on who to start every week.


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

Altim8GA.....here's a compromise:

Get 12 teams to play, do away with drafting a d-lineman and d-back. then you can start 2 qbs, since no team will face a dilemma on there's no starting qb available to pick up for bye weeks.

Get 16 teams to play, add d-lineman and d-back to be drafted to make-up the diluted talent for drafting. But will need to do away with starting 2 qbs.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

sr20jet said:


> Altim8GA.....here's a compromise:
> 
> Get 12 teams to play, do away with drafting a d-lineman and d-back. then you can start 2 qbs, since no team will face a dilemma on there's no starting qb available to pick up for bye weeks.
> 
> Get 16 teams to play, add d-lineman and d-back to be drafted to make-up the diluted talent for drafting. But will need to do away with starting 2 qbs.



Good point, I chose 16 teams so that each team could have 2 starters. I'll take it down to 

1 QB, but I still like picking the defensive players.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

changed.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

DAMN RICKY WILLIAMS!!!!
I had him picked. now i have to find another hb.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

hahahah yes! rickey strikes again


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

yeah, now i gotta drop him off my draft rankings. ill wait til we get closer to the draft date, you never know he might decide to return.....


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> you never know he might decide to return.....


and i may finally grow pubes. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Ok piatches....

On Friday I am running the draft, so either sign up if you haven't already, or get your draft in order. First and only reminder.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

*bump*


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

any more spots? if so im in


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

KaRdoN said:


> any more spots? if so im in



Yes. Join up and PM me or IM me for the password.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

This friday, isnt it a lil too soon? training camps arent in full swing yet, lots of injuries and position changes will/can take place in the next four weeks. Whats the hurry? Its not like you will start getting fantasy points once the draft takes place, we still have to wait for the season to start.....  

I say we wait til Aug 27th, if this is up for debate. You guys/gals dont want to draft players now, only to have them get injured during preseason (Urlacher). Or worse yet, decide to retire to smoke dro......


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

Doesn't matter if you have the draft late, it's an automated draft, not a live draft. Just need to rank your players to your liking. Just look at it this way, more trades and waiver wire pick-ups will happen after an automated draft.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

it does matter.....i would hate to rank my players now, have the draft take place, and next week find out one of my players got hurt, or had his spot taken over by another player. they say Kurt Warner is the Giants QB, but if he has a shitty camp, will the Giants decide to go with Manning? what about in Cincy....they say Palmer is the man, but if they arent comfortable with him, maybe they go back with Kitna???? and who will be the #1 HB in Denver? im just saying things will be clearer once camp comes to an end, and we can be more confident on how to rank the players for the automated draft....


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

irontom said:


> *bump*


 bumping a sticky??? lmao


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Coco said:


> bumping a sticky??? lmao


Did I write *bump*? Damn, meant to say PC+1.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

irontom said:


> Did I write *bump*? Damn, meant to say PC+1.



Ok fine, i'm booting you out of the league then.



Due to popular opinion (sorry Mike), the draft will be after training camp, but before the first pre-season game.

Any questions?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

is it still to late to join???
if so I'm in but I do have 1 problem

by the end of the season I will be back in Iraq so I will have to do something with the team
I can't say when I will be leaving but it will be after the playoffs but before the superbowl


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> is it still to late to join???
> if so I'm in but I do have 1 problem
> 
> by the end of the season I will be back in Iraq so I will have to do something with the team
> I can't say when I will be leaving but it will be after the playoffs but before the superbowl



Yeah bud you can join.

Just let your team play when you leave. Or you can give someone else control that you trust to play it out.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

just give me a shout when the draft starts I hate anticipation lol


----------



## vqman (Jan 17, 2003)

I have a league of Nissan fans (mostly Sentra's and Maxima's)

we could use more people...

if there is any interest, we are using www.fanball.com, and we already have 6 guys, we really use at least 2 more, hopefully 4 more...

if interested, email me, I don't check this site to often...

[email protected]

-vq


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

vqman said:


> I have a league of Nissan fans (mostly Sentra's and Maxima's)
> 
> we could use more people...
> 
> ...



I really hope you aren't recruiting away my league 


By the way, i'm going to run the draft middle of next week.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> By the way, i'm going to run the draft middle of next week.


Noooooooooo!!!! Ahh, you already know how I feel about running the draft too early in the preseason, drafting a week before the season starts is the way to go :thumbup: 

If the majority of the owners go along with it, I'm all for drafting next week....I guess  

Fellow owners feel free to chime in on this.......


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I think it's too soon to draft. I agree that we wait. It would suck if our players get injured during preseason :thumbdwn:


----------



## vqman (Jan 17, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> I really hope you aren't recruiting away my league
> 
> 
> By the way, i'm going to run the draft middle of next week.



not trying to take people that have already signed up w/your league..

Just trying to get any extras that are "league-less". Anyone without a league?

BTW, my draft goes the LAST Sunday of the preseason (September 5th this year) to keep from picking a guy before he blows out his knee..I hate picking a player only to have them get a season ending injury in a worthless preseason game.

-vq


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

so is the draft still on for this week? or are we all gonna wait til a week before the season?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> so is the draft still on for this week? or are we all gonna wait til a week before the season?


I was wondering the same thing


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

pm me everything i need to know in order to play.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Ok, we have 12 players now. By the end of the day, I want people to vote on whether we let Sno in as a 13th.

Just say YaY or NeY


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I say hell YaY, let sno play :thumbup: 

BUT, I noticed when he had 11 players, there was a warning on the Yahoo site saying that the draft would not take place with an odd number of players. We would have bring in two....Sno and another owner......

If no one objects, I could have my brother come in with Sno to avoid the odd number of owners problem. Unless the commish has someone else in mind to bring in?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

sure why not...just no more after this. the talent pool is already going down now as it is


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

so what's the verdict?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Let sno in, it cant really hurt anything that much but i do agree with Wufaded that your going to need to bring in another person to make it 14.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Done deal. 14 it is.

I'm getting a little nervous about holding up the draft much longer. I like time to do waiver work and trades.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

my bro just signed up...the league is at 13. sno hurry yo ass up and sign up!!!! I'm dropping my protests about the draft, let get it going already.....


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I'll have it set up to run either monday or tuesday.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

sweet I want to hurry up with the draft just because it makes it more interesting and it feels more like a real season knowing that you could lose players


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

yeah, but with 14 teams, if you get a top QB with your first pick and he goes down, then its tough to pick up another one. If we had 10 teams, it wouldn't matter much.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

it would suck yeah but that is the nature of the sport....I just want it to be realistic even if it is called fantasy ju no?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

ja, eye no.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

can someone help me with this? i have no idea how to play.


----------



## Nissanking (Aug 19, 2004)

Eagles all the way baby!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Nissanking said:


> Eagles all the way baby!


x2


You're not the only Californian on here who supports the Eagles either.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

sno said:


> can someone help me with this? i have no idea how to play.



IM me when you see me on, i'll help you out Sno.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Draft runs tomorrow night.

First and last warning.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> IM me when you see me on, i'll help you out Sno.


when are you usually on?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

90% of the workday.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Draft is set to run.

Dont' know when its going to take place, so edit your draft rankings in the meantime.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> Draft is set to run.
> 
> Dont' know when its going to take place, so edit your draft rankings in the meantime.


hey do me a favor and check what my email address is on the team page... I have like 3 and can't find it..haha

You're the commish and don't know when the draft is?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Your email address is hidden.

And all you do is select when you are ready for the draft to be run. Doesn't give me a date as to when it will go.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Check your teams, the draft has been done


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I demand a re-draft!!!!  I was hoping to land Holmes, but I'll make due with what I was dealt. Now I'll have to pay more attention to the pre-season games :thumbup:


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

I wanted Holmes more then any body. I have been a chiefs fan my whole life :thumbup: . but as it is i dont mind my draft, picked up 2 good recievers, brad johnson, curtis martin, tony gonzalez :thumbup: ...i did end up with emmit smith which i made sure to drop as soon as a saw it.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm pretty impressed with what I ended up with....I can honestly say I like my chances
hehe got tampa bay for defense lol
let's see how they do without warren sapp


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

no draft no draft no draft...now it's done... nice communication commish.

How could it not give you a date? You pick the date when you create the league.


What's the league # ?


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

Ha....everyone wants Holmes and I got him. Hey he can be had but it has to be well worth it to give him up. I wasn't expecting the 1st pick but what can you do when the draft was auto. After seeing the results, I question why some teams placed a defense as their first choice. Hope that doesn't bite them during the season. Very happy with what was drafted for me. Now it's time to play the game, good luck to all.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

myoung said:


> no draft no draft no draft...now it's done... nice communication commish.
> 
> How could it not give you a date? You pick the date when you create the league.
> 
> ...


I told everyone I thought the draft was going to run Monday night. And it did. All the game told me to do was push a radio button that said we were ready to draft. Never told me if it would run that night or at a set date X days before the season. So to be safe I put that out there.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> I told everyone I thought the draft was going to run Monday night. And it did. All the game told me to do was push a radio button that said we were ready to draft. Never told me if it would run that night or at a set date X days before the season. So to be safe I put that out there.


cool... can you give me the league # or the member name for turbos (or something like that)? I'm in like 6 leagues and not sure which yahoo ID I used for this one...lol... thanks


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Can someone else grab this for mike? I don't have access to Yahoo.


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

League ID #149768

Turbos Yahoo ID: vllyblgirly1522_dad


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

sr20jet said:


> League ID #149768
> 
> Turbos Yahoo ID: vllyblgirly1522_dad


Thanks SR.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

the reason I put a defense for my first pick is I beleive that a good defense will beat a great offense any time....

by they way how you guys lkike my sig hahahaha 
you will all go down before me


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I see your strategy, but doooood.....the #1 DEF is Baltimore, not Tampa Bay......even then I would not use my first pick for a defense. There were a bunch of players available that could get you almost double what your TB defense will get you. You could have gotten a quality RB, and used your #4 or #5 pick to get the TB DEF..... I can't wait to play your team 

Oh but you did sell your soul....so I guess you got the League pretty much wrapped up now......


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

thanks guys!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

I shouldn't have asked... not one player I would have taken in the draft... arggg

its cool though... someone has to be in last place..lol


anyone that would like to join a second league...

League ID#: 204588 

League Name: Nissan Forums Football 

Password: nissan


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> Oh but you did sell your soul....so I guess you got the League pretty much wrapped up now......


muwahahahahahaha 

hey I do have one question though...how come there isn't more smack talking around here???

have you guys already admitted defeat to the apache killas?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

myoung said:


> I shouldn't have asked... not one player I would have taken in the draft... arggg
> 
> its cool though... someone has to be in last place..lol
> 
> ...



I'm in the new one Mike.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> I'm in the new one Mike.


that would make two...lol... it might not a happen unless 6 to 8 more people sign up in the next couple of days.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> muwahahahahahaha
> 
> hey I do have one question though...how come there isn't more smack talking around here???
> 
> have you guys already admitted defeat to the apache killas?


I saw your team.. you should keep a low profile...lol...


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

shit son you just watch what my team does..they may be low in some peoples eyes but they are all poised for a big year
only team that I see that might stand a chance is nuskool


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> shit son you just watch what my team does..they may be low in some peoples eyes but they are all poised for a big year
> only team that I see that might stand a chance is nuskool


lol, its going to be good taking you down the first week of the season.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> lol, its going to be good taking you down the first week of the season.


it's allright to hate but don't get upset at the results lol :thumbup:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> shit son you just watch what my team does..they may be low in some peoples eyes but they are all poised for a big year
> only team that I see that might stand a chance is nuskool


Son? I got your son...lol

Was just messin with ya.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

myoung said:


> Son? I got your son...lol
> 
> Was just messin with ya.


it's ok to backtrack now Scott I don't blame ya....if my team looked like yours I think I would sit back and pray that something happens any way

lol


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

My teams looking good but I need a rb so someone post me a trade,,,,


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> it's ok to backtrack now Scott I don't blame ya....if my team looked like yours I think I would sit back and pray that something happens any way
> 
> lol


Scott?

If you're talking about me I agree.. I said my team sucked from the start..


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

shit my bad bro I guess I have Scott's hot bod on my mind....lol j/k
yeah sorry bout that.. yeah I just want to know where all the smack talking is. Seems like everyone just wants to sit back and just watch what happens...not me I'm gonna talk shit even though I know I am going to get beat like a muddafugga lol


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> shit my bad bro I guess I have Scott's hot bod on my mind....lol j/k
> yeah sorry bout that.. yeah I just want to know where all the smack talking is. Seems like everyone just wants to sit back and just watch what happens...not me I'm gonna talk shit even though I know I am going to get beat like a muddafugga lol


Oh i will talk shit...after i kick your ass in the first matchup :thumbup:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> Oh i will talk shit...after i kick your ass in the first matchup :thumbup:


what I was talking about was after nuskool beats me...you are of no concern to me

lol j/k
hey you guys want to put our records on our sigs?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> what I was talking about was after nuskool beats me...you are of no concern to me
> 
> lol j/k
> hey you guys want to put our records on our sigs?


Im going to put my record in my sig after my first win...so i guess that means i will be putting in there after this weekend :thumbup:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

So no one wants to trade...Shit after looking at some your teams...You guys will have nothing to lose if you purpose to me.....


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Nobody???????


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> Nobody???????


make offers.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> Nobody???????


I like the running backs I have it is some of the other players I wouldn't mind changing if anyone has a trade send it my way and I will look at it

no trades on 
def
rb
qb
I will concider a trade on the rest of the positions


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> I like the running backs I have it is some of the other players I wouldn't mind changing if anyone has a trade send it my way and I will look at it
> 
> no trades on
> def
> ...


The rest?? you mean WR and TE... that's pretty much all thats left after that


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

you guys talk about how crappy ur teams are... look at mine... i got screwed on the draft


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

myoung said:


> The rest?? you mean WR and TE... that's pretty much all thats left after that


lol yeah I know hehehe
well you got kicker also


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> you guys talk about how crappy ur teams are... look at mine... i got screwed on the draft



I feel ya Kev, my team is pretty bad too.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

irontom said:


> I feel ya Kev, my team is pretty bad too.


who do you think has the best preseason team?

Apache Killas 
KSU Wild Cats 
Timbuktuu Cannibals 
L.A. Road Rage
Nuskool OWNS YOU 
Goobacks
the mofo's 
Casanovas 
Shiftin_Drifterz 
The Nutty Squirrels 
Turbos
Ray Lewis Body Count 
TEAM ASIAN 
ice cold mofos


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

After checking out all teams I would say that Ray Lewis Body Count has the best team.....Trent Green, Priest Holmes, Corey Dillon and Ray Lewis on the same team.....thats a damn good draft...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> After checking out all teams I would say that Ray Lewis Body Count has the best team.....Trent Green, Priest Holmes, Corey Dillon and Ray Lewis on the same team.....thats a damn good draft...


Priest yea.......... 

Corey Dillion?? has been 32 year old RB
Trent Green? Can't win big games..
Ray Lewis.. not going to score a lot with D players anyways..




psst... trash talk..


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah we are talking about the people who put out the big numbers *Cough* Harrison *Cough*....HAHA poor Drift  I think for most part the teams are evenly mathced for the most part...And Mike I have been


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Oh yeah someone vote on the trade pending between me and Alti....We had a mess up. Its on the message board..


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> Yeah we are talking about the people who put out the big numbers *Cough* Harrison *Cough*....HAHA poor Drift  I think for most part the teams are evenly mathced for the most part...And Mike I have been


Your welcome, by the way.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah I F-CKed that one up big time...I was in a rush and hit accept then I went ahhhhhhhhh shit....but yeah thanks man for not being the DICK you are...LOL j/p


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> Yeah I F-CKed that one up big time...I was in a rush and hit accept then I went ahhhhhhhhh shit....but yeah thanks man for not being the DICK you are...LOL j/p



I will pwn your ass like the 85 Bears little man. Then I'm going to make a music video about it.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah right bitch. The only music you will be making is the rap the Jags did right before they got a Titan ass beaten in the playoffs a few years ago....


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

nice try, but still pwned.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Damn im ready for this shit to start


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

me too. i can't wait.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> I will pwn your ass like the 85 Bears little man. Then I'm going to make a music video about it.


so you're gonna pwn him like a one hit wonder??? I mean one year wonder


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

myoung said:


> so you're gonna pwn him like a one hit wonder??? I mean one year wonder



one year is all i need.

85 Bears are considered one of the top 5 greatest teams ever.


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

myoung said:


> Priest yea..........
> 
> Corey Dillion?? has been 32 year old RB
> Trent Green? Can't win big games..
> ...


Can't wait to beat that Pro-Cowboys team and get that W. 

Your still missing one key piece Cowboy, Roy Williams.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Shit they are considered the best team ever...except for those COWBOYS baby


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

go team asian. i'm winning my game right now


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

come on sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I can't wait until after the games and see how bad I beat ksu wild pussies


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hmmm sorry dude i don't think ur gonan beat KSU as you think. if you take a look at ur players. ur two running backs will be playing eachother. i doubt both will have an incredible game, one or the other. then 2 of ur guys alreayd played and they only pulled 10 points out for you 

ur WR isn't really a number one guy. he's a number 2 WR that went to ATL to become a number 1 

and KSU. you got Curtis martin against Cincinnati 
you got randy moss vs the cowboys (moss is always good against the cowboys  )

ah yes don't forget about Isaac Bruce against AZ

i wouldn't be surprised if you didn't win this one.  but hey i could be wrong.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Hey Alti I was trring to pick up a player and it has been in Pending mode for a while now...I need him or else Im not gonna have a RB to start cause Michael Bennets wossy ass is hurt..


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i don't think you can add/drop players from thursday - tuesday.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

yo kev stfu lol
curtis who?????
oh yeah randy moose nah!!!
thinks for pointing out my lil mistake with the rb's though :thumbup:


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Has Tom just given up on his team already? I noticed he hasn't added/dropped a player yet and has two inactive players on defence...


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> Hey Alti I was trring to pick up a player and it has been in Pending mode for a while now...I need him or else Im not gonna have a RB to start cause Michael Bennets wossy ass is hurt..



If he was on waivers, you have to wait 2 days for him to clear. They go by the waiver order on the main league screen. If your waiver priority is 11 and someone else wants the same guy and they have a priority of 4, they will get him over you. So it gives the league a chance to catch up if they aren't doing well. Priority goes by league record and how long ago you picked someone up from the waiver wire.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

COOL was curious....Some of the other ones were instant


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

so how is everyone else doing????
D McNabb scored big for me.......43.40 fan points that to me looks like the week 1 MVP so far
to bad the rest of my guys are sucking hard


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

AHHHH dont mean to brag but im leading the leauge as of now....Culpepper has cashed in for me...Some good teams though fellaz...It should get interesting


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I don't think you need to brag to much because you are not that far ahead and it isn't over yet...
that being said 5 teams look really good this week thankfully mine is one of them...I was nervous at first but now I see how it works


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> so how is everyone else doing????
> D McNabb scored big for me.......43.40 fan points that to me looks like the week 1 MVP so far
> to bad the rest of my guys are sucking hard



That's b/c Donovan McNabb is _da bomb!_



..and don't you forget that.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> AHHHH dont mean to brag but im leading the leauge as of now....Culpepper has cashed in for me...Some good teams though fellaz...It should get interesting


you know I'm not going to curse myself the way you did by saying I'm leading the league.........so all I will say is check out the scores


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Bitch I know it was a joke.. Getting all serious and shit on me....You and KSU had the best match up of the week...CLLLLOOOOSSSEEEE...I still realllllly need a RB then I can pick up some reall points with both my RB combined only made me like 5 points...OUCH


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao all joking aside it isn't over yet he may still beat me we both have people still playing. It has been back and forth all weekend between us and I can't wait until the dust clears to see who is on top


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

ive got 13 points total.....

but ive still got monday night. GO PANTHERS!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

KSU fought a good fight but my team emerged the winner with 107.45 to KSU's 98.12
I agree that this was the best match up of the league so far and I'm glad it's over..neither one of us have a monday night game
on that I say congrats to KSU you have a damn good team

now let's see if my 107.45 can stay on top (which I doubt but who knows)


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> KSU fought a good fight but my team emerged the winner with 107.45 to KSU's 98.12
> I agree that this was the best match up of the league so far and I'm glad it's over..neither one of us have a monday night game
> on that I say congrats to KSU you have a damn good team
> 
> now let's see if my 107.45 can stay on top (which I doubt but who knows)


Thanks, man i cant believe what kind of game gonzalez had. He only caught 2 balls all game. that lost me this match...that and brad johnson played like shit. You got some great help with mcnabb having such a great game. It was a great match...im happy with everyone on my team except for johnson and gonzalez. Who would have thought that i should have started palmer for cin???


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

what sucks is the fact that both of us are in the top 4 for points so far and we went head to head so it would have been a gimme if you had went up against almost anyone else


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

wtf happened?????????
I thought it was over...how the hell did points come up afterwards???
this is a travesty lol
ok someone has to explain to me how these points work because they have changed so many times
I went to sleep and the points were all in or so I thought now I wake up and the points are like wtf?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> now let's see if my 107.45 can stay on top (which I doubt but who knows)



I'm at 104 with Ahman Green still to run tonight


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

hahahahaha ahman green will go down
but it's all good we all know who the team to beat is........Apache killa's gonna lay another smackdown next week


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> hahahahaha ahman green will go down
> but it's all good we all know who the team to beat is........Apache killa's gonna lay another smackdown next week



He went down for about 25 points giving me the win in both my game and the overall points for week 1.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

he was very impressive I knew he would score good I was just giving you a hard time congrats to all the winners


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Damn, my luck I go against the team with the highest overall points in the league  Props to Altim8GA, he had a lot of guys have big games this week....Bring on game #2!!!!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

BLAM!!!


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

is there going to be an award for the worst team?

i lost my WR last night. :balls:


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

trades bud, trades.

Give up an area you are better in to someone who is strong in WR's


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

so who's team asian? hahahaha PWNED!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

sno said:


> so who's team asian? hahahaha PWNED!


I think the match up of the week is gonna be Tibitukuslgfndf and myself.......I am suggesting some of you other fellaz that are lacking start the trading...


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

so are you team asian?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm team asian. 


no worries. i'm sure i'll get better i've been really reading into this stuff. hopefully i'll pull a few games this year


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

hmmm my first time playing fantasy football ball and I scored how much again???
nuskool you are right about you and timbucktooth having the game of the week this week but week 1 went to me and KSU wild chickens

by the way who is team goobacks???
they suck hard


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

It might help if we all add our yahoo team names to our posts on this thread so everyone gets familar with who is who..

Damn went against the preseason favorite. Ray Lewis Body Count and held my own.. Only Priest put him on top.. didn't help that I got absolutly no help from my RB's

Turbos..


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

^ Good idea, I added it to my sig :thumbup: 

Steve Smith broke his leg, might be out for the year. Joey Galloway will be out 6-8 weeks...Just thought I would inform my fellow owners....

The Goo Backs are owned by my brother, and yup he got spanked week one. Don't get too cocky with your high scores......its only week one


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I think it is pretty clear who my team is...do I need to mention that only one team scored higher than me??
nah that would be rude...oh and umm by the way I have a funny feeling the mofo's are going down next
cocky is the name of the game even when I get beat I'm going to talk trash lol
sucks about him breaking his leg though I don't wish that on anybody


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah I managed really good points last week and totaled only 10 between my two RB's.....Luckly I added C. Gardner and hope he will do better then M. Alsnot


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

you better hope that McNabb throws TD's to someone other than T.O. next game....your QB has a big game, mofo's will also benefit....quirks of the game


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

TIMBUKTUU PWNS WEEK 1!!!!!! 

READ ALL ABOUT IT!!!!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Ill PWN you week two biotch


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Team Asian will hit week 2 with avengence!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

if you say so lol apache killa's will strike again ...this time with a few new faces


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> .....Luckly I added C. Gardner and hope he will do better then M. Alsnot


Guess you might want to wait until the waiver process is complete and the player is actually on your roster before you count on it...bahahaha

turbos


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Week 2:
Nutty Squirrels pwned by Turbos.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Who is "The Nutty Squirrels" Chuck?

You didn't show up last week, but you show up in time to straighten out your lineup for me.... great...thanks... 

turbos


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

it will take me a while to get the hang of this stuff. this is my first fantasy football team. If we had fantasy hockey, i would pwn everyone. Lockout sucks.. 

And the "Nutty Squirrels" is the name of my team in a paintball league a few years back. I always liked the name.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

myoung said:


> Guess you might want to wait until the waiver process is complete and the player is actually on your roster before you count on it...bahahaha
> 
> turbos


Guess you might want to wait and win a game before you talk shit.....HAHAHAHAHA you had him and I still scored 27 more points then you did...But be a dick I could care less. :loser:


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> Guess you might want to wait and win a game before you talk shit.....HAHAHAHAHA you had him and I still scored 27 more points then you did...But be a dick I could care less. :loser:



counting....chickens.....not hatched...

you know the drill.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i hope i can win one out of my ass this week 
i'm praying Shaun Alexander can't play sunday, so i can put up one of my 100 2nd string RBs
i also pray Faulk gets injured for the season 
and Tiki Barber Dies :fluffy:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> Guess you might want to wait and win a game before you talk shit.....HAHAHAHAHA you had him and I still scored 27 more points then you did...But be a dick I could care less. :loser:


Exactly how was that talking shit?..believe me you will know it when I talk shit

You missed the point, like you seem to do with many topics.

He wasn't on my team last week.. Do I have to draw a graphic for you to follow?

You posted:


> Yeah I managed really good points last week and totaled only 10 between my two RB's.....Luckly I added C. Gardner and hope he will do better then M. Alsnot



----> you posted the above about adding C. Gardner-----> the waiver process was not completed-----------> therefore you had not "Luckily" added him to your roster--------> 

I posted:


> Guess you might want to wait until the waiver process is complete and the player is actually on your roster before you count on it


-------> he was not on my team last week------> I could care less how many points you scored last week or how many less I scored than you----> 

Hopefully this wasn't too complicated for you to follow.

As far as being a dick as well as speaking without thinking.. I think you have that covered pretty well already


turbos

.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Whats really funny is the time you took out of your life to do this^^^ HAHA great stuff Mike...

Now if you only applied as much time to your team you might win a game...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> Whats really funny is the time you took out of your life to do this^^^ HAHA great stuff Mike...
> 
> Now if you only applied as much time to your team you might win a game...


You'd be surprised how much can be accomplished in a minute or two, By simply using your head and learning to type with more than one finger.

Reading comprehension can be your friend too.

1 Game does not a make a season............


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Well at least that reply wasnt a whole entire page......You crack me up..


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

awww so sweet ..you too seem to be getting along just fine...now kiss and make up because you are both going to feel the agony of deFEET when I walk over your asses lol j/k


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

HAHAHA.......Yeah there are a few guys I am gonna need to play really well because I know for a fact Tibutukkstsusku is gonna put up some numbers....Maybe the Titans will hurt Manning for me...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i hope i can win this week 

TEAM ASIAN needs respect


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

team asian got pwned.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> Well at least that reply wasnt a whole entire page......You crack me up..


Well you don't crack me up at all.. maybe something about calling me a dick and your lame reasoning for it doesn't fly well with me.

Sort of like that PM you sent me yesterday asking for help on a car question right after calling me and the people that tried to help you "Sad" ..

Keep it up.. you're on my top 5 list and moving up quickly...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

sno said:


> team asian got pwned.


 if we ever have a rematch i'll take you out!!!
i could of taken you out if i played the right people!!!

OUT!!!

OUT TO DINNER!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

OK, i'm actually going to make some changes for my week 2. I have no idea who I played nor whether I won in Week 1 but i'm starting fresh. Just aqcuired ex-Eagles Duce Staley and Rich Gannon, who should be a solid QB. (thanks kev)


Apache, read your PMs.....I said _please!_


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

myoung said:


> Well you don't crack me up at all.. maybe something about calling me a dick and your lame reasoning for it doesn't fly well with me.
> 
> Sort of like that PM you sent me yesterday asking for help on a car question right after calling me and the people that tried to help you "Sad" ..
> 
> Keep it up.. you're on my top 5 list and moving up quickly...


Oh no a threat from a Nissanforums mod. What happens when I become Number 1....I guess I better fix my problem....No the reason I PMed you was becuse one of your mod buddies closed the thread...Then you went back and posted just look and you will find it...Im assuming your just making shit up because I have looked....Didnt find one thing on how much Nitrous the GA could handle. So what im really asking is for the great Mike Y. to show me up....

And yes I did call you a dick because I was trying to get your player...Then right before the waiver passes you pick him back up...Like you did it just despite me...But whatever being the Mod you are you should no better then to be doing this in a thread....You should be handling this in PM's :thumbdwn:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

stop fighting in the fantasy football thread. 

hey Mark do you know when our rosters for week 2 have to be set by? and can you just go ahead and approve the trade between Tom and me? since we would both like to start the players we are trading for this sunday.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I dont think you guys will have the players available for this week. There is a two day review period for the other managers to protest the trade, and after that review period, there is another 24 hr wait for the transaction to finalize. I know the league commish can extend the review period, but I don't think the commish can bypass the review period or 24hr wait period.......Looks like you are gonna have to wait til week 3.....

As far as the deadline is concerned, players are frozen five minutes before their scheduled game. So if a player has a 10:00 am PST game start time, the deadline is at 9:55.....or so it states under rules on the yahoo website. I find it odd though, cuz all the other leagues I have played in freeze all rosters as soon as the first game is played. So once the early sunday games start, you cant alter the players with the afternoon games, or the players with the monday night game. But it seems as though you could with the Yahoo rules....


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> I dont think you guys will have the players available for this week.



Yeah, you're right.

*Note:* This trade will be reflected on the lineup for *Week 3*.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> Oh no a threat from a Nissanforums mod. What happens when I become Number 1....I guess I better fix my problem....No the reason I PMed you was becuse one of your mod buddies closed the thread...Then you went back and posted just look and you will find it...Im assuming your just making shit up because I have looked....Didnt find one thing on how much Nitrous the GA could handle. So what im really asking is for the great Mike Y. to show me up....
> 
> And yes I did call you a dick because I was trying to get your player...Then right before the waiver passes you pick him back up...Like you did it just despite me...But whatever being the Mod you are you should no better then to be doing this in a thread....You should be handling this in PM's :thumbdwn:



grow up

If you understood the waiver process then you wouldn't have made that comment.

You tell me to take it to PM then you comeback in here and personally attack me. 

Make shit up? okay.. sorry you don't have better research skills.

I'm not about to help someone that asks like that.. since you know everything anyways what's left to tell you?


It ends here... or you do.. you make the choice. Go ahead push it..please.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I can't speed up any trades. The review time is for other owners to prevent unfair trades for teams that don't care about winning to sending players to others to create powerhouses.

Also, I do believe that rosters finalize just an hour or so before kickoff. I could be wrong. However, if you guys are playing sunday night or Monday night, then you get the extra time.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

irontom said:


> OK, i'm actually going to make some changes for my week 2. I have no idea who I played nor whether I won in Week 1 but i'm starting fresh. Just aqcuired ex-Eagles Duce Staley and Rich Gannon, who should be a solid QB. (thanks kev)
> 
> 
> Apache, read your PMs.....I said _please!_


 sorry I tried to make an offer but it wouldn't let me for some reason and this was like either the same day you sent it or the day after....I was going to give you him and a couple of others for a couple of yours...oh well sorry bro I still don't know why it wouldn't let me


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

HAHA Mike your so funny.....What happens if I push you? You would ban someone just because they are fighting with you and you dont like it...


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

aye my team be playing like shit this week already...I'm going to the pub to down a few and wait out the storm....
good luck to the rest of you guys...
I think I may be on my way to losing my first game and it is only week 2.....not good


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

My team is doing so so...I still have Culpepper on Monday night..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i think my game is close, i'd really like them to post the points now. 

i hope i win. my RB was WEAK this week. hopefully i'll be better next week. (although i saw mcalister get hurt today  )


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

arrrrg, my team has lost.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i think my game is close, i'd really like them to post the points now.
> 
> i hope i win. my RB was WEAK this week. hopefully i'll be better next week. (although i saw mcalister get hurt today  )


you be winnin by 11 points, arrrr.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

sno said:


> you be winnin by 11 points, arrrr.


 how you know? u bought the livestat thing?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

once again my QB lets me down but i must say that im pretty sure my WR and RB's made up for it. I think im going to win this one.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> how you know? u bought the livestat thing?


arrrr, that i did, lad, that i did.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

*for those that want to see:*
ice cold mofos 64.46
_L.A. Road Rage 99.10 _

_Timbuktuu Cannibals 73.14 _
Nuskool OWNS YOU 40.55 

KSU Wild Cats 75.00
_Goobacks 89.77 _

_the mofo's 71.03_
Apache Killas 61.60 

Shiftin_Drifterz 68.88
_Casanovas 78.79_

_Turbos 78.79_
The Nutty Squirrels 69.03 

_TEAM ASIAN 65.33 _
Ray Lewis Body Count 54.09


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Some close games developing.

Nuskook better hope that his QB has a hell of a game tomorrow. Of course, these stats are going to change through out the night.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

why do they change during the night?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

wow, im surprised my point total is so low. Thats ok, i still got Moss and Akers to play tomorrow so that will get me my win...i hope


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

sno said:


> why do they change during the night?



Enlighten us oh mighty one.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

irontom said:


> Enlighten us oh mighty one.


altima told me earlier that yahoo re-evaluates the points they give. he called it a "rough draft/final draft" kind of thing.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> HAHA Mike your so funny.....What happens if I push you? You would ban someone just because they are fighting with you and you dont like it...


no not someone...just you


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Nukeskook-Total Week Pts: 55.75 
Timbuktuu-Total Week Pts: 90.58 



PWNED!!!!!!!!!!



Chump.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> Nukeskook-Total Week Pts: 55.75
> Timbuktuu-Total Week Pts: 90.58
> 
> 
> ...



What I meant was, YOU GOT PWNT!!!!


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

whoah. nuskool got pwned almost as bad as i did. 

actually worse this week. :cheers:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm not saying a word......well maybe bullshit!!!! 
ok tyrone Wheatley and Price are up for grabs...people send me trades for them


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> I'm not saying a word......well maybe bullshit!!!!
> ok tyrone Wheatley and Price are up for grabs...people send me trades for them



Wheatley rushed for 21 yards on 10 carries... don't think you could get much for him.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

myoung said:


> Wheatley rushed for 21 yards on 10 carries... don't think you could get much for him.


 he will have better games later in the year because right now he is playing some good defensive teams...he just doesn't help me any right now....he is a good backup though


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> Nukeskook-Total Week Pts: 55.75
> Timbuktuu-Total Week Pts: 90.58
> 
> 
> ...


He still has Culpepper and TE Lewis tonite.. odds he can't make up 35 points, but you never know.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

hey I have an internal roster problem...wtf does that mean???? it isn't letting me do anything


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I'd take my chances that Culpepper could make up 35 points all by his lonely....gonna be a good game tonight :cheers: 

Internal roster problem? I think I got one of those, I was trying to put a DB as a DL, go over your roster and make sure you arent trying to put a player in a position they arent allowed to play....


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> hey I have an internal roster problem...wtf does that mean???? it isn't letting me do anything


that means your team is lost and we can all pick up your players cuz they're listed as free agents.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol that's pretty fucked up right there
really??
j/k lol
I sent a trade to casanova's I declined the one but I sent another one and added another trade into it hopefully you will accept


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> hey I have an internal roster problem...wtf does that mean???? it isn't letting me do anything



I've had that happen a few times while the site is loading stats and such. Wait till tomorrow and it should be fine.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> lol that's pretty fucked up right there
> really??
> j/k lol
> I sent a trade to casanova's I declined the one but I sent another one and added another trade into it hopefully you will accept



Hey, you told me you'd give me Westbrook. 


Sorry, i'm not taking an RB who was 11 for 24 in week one and 10 for 21 in week two. I'll pretty much give you _anyone_ for Westbrook so take another look please. 



PS- Mark, I had a trade pending but it isn't there anymore. Does that mean it was declined by the league?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> Nukeskook-Total Week Pts: 55.75
> Timbuktuu-Total Week Pts: 90.58



Yeah you forgot lewis had 11 points last week and culpepper had more than anyone else in the leauge with like 50

I think I might be the one doing the POWNing ALTI


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> Yeah you forgot lewis had 11 points last week and culpepper had more than anyone else in the leauge with like 50
> 
> I think I might be the one doing the POWNing ALTI


I wouldn't count on 50 this week.. unless he has the same dumb luck as last week.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

<---- Most points this week!! :woowoo: 

Its gonna be short lived though, Pennington and Becht have a bye week next week. No good QB's on the free agent list, I'm rolling the dice that Roethlisberger will have a decent game.....


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

irontom said:


> Hey, you told me you'd give me Westbrook.
> 
> 
> Sorry, i'm not taking an RB who was 11 for 24 in week one and 10 for 21 in week two. I'll pretty much give you _anyone_ for Westbrook so take another look please.
> ...


 yea man wuts up with our trade. it was a good trade...

=[


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

myoung said:


> I wouldn't count on 50 this week.. unless he has the same dumb luck as last week.


Alot of the guys on Fox and other radio stations have been saying he will have a good game because the eagles secondary is weak...That they dont have someone who can gaurd Moss one on one. So expect it to be a really high scoring game for both teams...

Sounded good to me I just hope that its a good game....I have someone on both sides of the ball so we will see


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

ok I have sent you westbrook same deal same trade that you had offered.....and just you watch after next week price's price is going to go way up but oh well your loss



I hope lol


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Alot of the guys on Fox and other radio stations have been saying he will have a good game because the eagles secondary is weak...That they dont have someone who can gaurd Moss one on one. So expect it to be a really high scoring game for both teams...



That's if he can get the pass off in time. 



Bring this over to the "Are you ready for some Football?" thread, i'd be more than happy to educate you there on why the eagles _will_ win.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> Yeah you forgot lewis had 11 points last week and culpepper had more than anyone else in the leauge with like 50
> 
> I think I might be the one doing the POWNing ALTI



Philly's D is pretty stout, so i doubt he will be putting up the kind of numbers he did last week.

You have a signifigant gap to make up, bigger than the one in your teeth. :jawdrop:


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

2nd time Culpepper has been at the GL and denied, this time he fumbles...

Losing points there Nukeskook.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

from the looks of this game so far I may pull out ahead and get another win......
it was nice having westbrook.
hopefully I will have some big playmakers next week


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> Philly's D is pretty stout, so i doubt he will be putting up the kind of numbers he did last week.
> 
> You have a signifigant gap to make up, bigger than the one in your teeth. :jawdrop:


but if you knew anything you would know they arent in there secondary with two CB at 5-11 and moss at 6 something....The onlything Stout on there defense if Kearse and thats cause he is a GATOR....

Dont get COKY alti....You are not winning by much


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

35 points!! before the game started. You need 18 each to beat me.


SHIT!!! EDIT!!!

Make that 46 points. 23 each.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

hey what are my stats up to for this game? I don't have live


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> hey what are my stats up to for this game? I don't have live


right now I have 100.48 and you have 100.45 !!
the scores will usually change in the morning after the actual stats are posted. 
Good game!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

The trade in Nissan Forum Waffle Makers was unsuccessful for the following reason:

Bledsoe, Drew has already played. 



^^^ what does that got do with anything? =/


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

man i lost....i'm 1-1


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

^
what team are you?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

hmmm...im pretty sure i pulled a win out of this one. I was only down 15 points before tonight and moss had an average game with a touchdown catch and Akers kicked 2 field goals and 3 PAT's...that should be more then enough to get 15 points.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

KSU Wild Cats 108.34
goobacks 95.61


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> KSU Wild Cats 108.34
> goobacks 95.61


sweet, thats what i thought. And again i end up with a great point score but at least this time i actually won my match. I still need to solve my QB problem though. anybody want to give up an average QB for an above average WR (Drew Bennett, no way im giving up moss or bruce)


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

<~ shiftin_drifters


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

fukin irontom


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

TheNose247 said:


> fukin irontom


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

good game...i got some serious rebuildin....


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

I had to sit and watch dump off pass after dump off pass to Ontario Smith at the end of that game last night.. just enough to give him the points needed to beat me by one point...arggg... 

turbos


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> ..The onlything Stout on there defense if Kearse and thats cause he is a GATOR....


Stout enough I guess.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

myoung said:


> I had to sit and watch dump off pass after dump off pass to Ontario Smith at the end of that game last night.. just enough to give him the points needed to beat me by one point...arggg...
> 
> turbos



THAT........


sucks. Sorry Mike. I know you weren't happy with the draft, but looks like you are going to be competitive.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> THAT........
> 
> 
> sucks. Sorry Mike. I know you weren't happy with the draft, but looks like you are going to be competitive.


No biggie.. I'll roll with the punches..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

team asian won 

all i need is a decent two DECENT running backs and i'll be a competitor! 

tom check ur pm.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm tired of these close ass games I have been having...maybe next week whoever plays me will be either sorry as hell or the best team for the weekend

by the way good game np you have defeated the undefaetable...ok not really but I know how to make it close


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nismoprincess and mark are kicking ass. 

i will soon be too. 

i think the closest game was mine and ray lewis body count.

2.84 point differance


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

my games have been more back and forth BS
I got to where I don't like watching the scores after games until the final score is tallied.....
last night I was behind by 6 points then I was ahead by 1 now I lost by 3 wtf????

oh well good thing I have the new and improved line up this week
I have scored over 100 points in each game so drift....you better score more than you have in this next game :thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

no worries. me and tom got a trade that i think will finally get me over 70 points a game 

i think the 3 of us really improved our rosters


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Alti got the win by the hair on his chiny chin chin....Good game brotha...Fucking Culpepper wouldnt have fumbled twice i would have won but thats ok...There is always next week....And shit the Vikings should have won that game...To many chances in the redzone...3 points should have been 21...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> nismoprincess and mark are kicking ass.
> 
> i will soon be too.
> 
> ...


nope:

Turbos 88.74 
The Nutty Squirrels 90.14 


That's what I meant earlier about watching Ontario Smith ( Nutty had him )catch dump off pass after dump off pass last night.. That's all Culpepper would throw towards the end of the game..


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> Alti got the win by the hair on his chiny chin chin....Good game brotha...Fucking Culpepper wouldnt have fumbled twice i would have won but thats ok...There is always next week....And shit the Vikings should have won that game...To many chances in the redzone...3 points should have been 21...


That's the NFL... Dallas should have beat the Vikings the week before. Beat them all up and down the stat sheet, just not on the Scoreboard..


Scoreboard baby...that's all that counts.!


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Lot of close games this week.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

What do i do when I have a lot of players who have a bye week? I dont have anyone to sub in for them, but I dont want to cut them just for one week. Then run the risk of not getting them back. I have a feeling im gonna suck bigguns in week 3.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

UpChuck said:


> What do i do when I have a lot of players who have a bye week? I dont have anyone to sub in for them, but I dont want to cut them just for one week. Then run the risk of not getting them back. I have a feeling im gonna suck bigguns in week 3.


 yea, i'd just lose week 3  it's not worth losing the season 

hehehe


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

They beat them all up and down the stat sheet?? What stat sheet were you looking at?? Anytime a QB throws 5 tds your team should win. 

I am not sure why I am sticking up for the Vikings so much......Go Jaguars 2-0 baby


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

oh hell this is going to be brutal this week....drift I hope you're ready.
I beleive there will be 2 brutal matches this week and hopefully mine is one of them...NP you are going to walk away with yours no prob


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

On those propsed trades...McAllister is out 5-6 games, and Foster will most likely lose his job at RB when Davis comes back from injury. You guys still want to go ahead with the trades?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yes. i got stecker until mcalister will be back. all good my friend


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Who is next to be pwnt?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

you talk alot of smack knowing that you are the only one with experience....at least I hope it's that way because the rest of us suck lol


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

3 in a row is called a dynasty.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> On those propsed trades...McAllister is out 5-6 games, and Foster will most likely lose his job at RB when Davis comes back from injury. You guys still want to go ahead with the trades?




shhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Hell, i'll take Foster if someone wants to give him up.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> Who is next to be pwnt?


You got lucky you bastard.....3 points...


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

W = W


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> W = W



_Whether it's an inch or a mile, Winning is Winning!_


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

irontom said:


> _Whether it's an inch or a mile, Winning is Winning!_


" I play fantasy football 10 yards at a time."


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

UpChuck said:


> " I play fantasy football 10 yards at a time."



LMAO!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

UpChuck said:


> " I play fantasy football 10 yards at a time."


What happen week one? You didn't even adjust your roster, played guys on IR.. Guess it was a 1 yard week


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

irontom said:


> _Whether it's an inch or a mile, Winning is Winning!_


Scoreboard Babbbbbyyyyyyyy....!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

UpChuck said:


> " I play fantasy football 10 yards at a time."




LoL111!

Elvis would self-indulge himself and go for 200 yards at a time.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

HE'S MINE, ALL MINE!










:banana:


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

myoung said:


> What happen week one? You didn't even adjust your roster, played guys on IR.. Guess it was a 1 yard week



Week 3 = Week 1 + 5x pwnage.

And Fat Elvis can only sprint for short distances.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

ummm drift you might want to check out your line up...I'm not telling you if anything is wrong but you might want to look into it


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

are u talking about the empty runningback spot? i'm waiting for tom and my trade to go through and imma be starting barlow this week. that's if the trade goes through. i don't believe there should be any reason it shouldn't =/


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> are u talking about the empty runningback spot? i'm waiting for tom and my trade to go through and imma be starting barlow this week. that's if the trade goes through. i don't believe there should be any reason it shouldn't =/



Yeah, as soon as that goes through I should be set. I'm always up for trades so come check me out. My team name is thhe _Casanovas_ (for obvious reasons).


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I can't do it..I was going to let you sink but your qb has a bye week


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> I can't do it..I was going to let you sink but your qb has a bye week


 umm you sure ur looking at my team? (team asian)

i got michael vick and he's playing AZ this sunday.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao oops I was looking at shiftin drifters and that team belongs to TheNose so n/m all past statements


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

oh yeah i changed everything my lil bro is doin it with some friends and he reminded me i'm been so busy tryin to prepare for the hurricane...anyway it's all good now... hopefully it will be a good game


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Im putting a lot of faith in my WR for today, they are the only part of my team that could win me this match. Im going to be the underdog of this match by far, i think im going to need some luck.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

haaaa Mcnabb is playing in Detroit he is going to make me some mad points
sorry nose today doesn't look good for you


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> haaaa Mcnabb is playing in Detroit he is going to make me some mad points
> sorry nose today doesn't look good for you



Don't jinx him!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol it's a game even if he blows it I will still have fun....I don't beleive in jinxes
that being said.....
let the games begin


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

yeah i figured i'd lose...but who knows


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

am i loosing?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

scores so far.....

the mofo's vs 106.62 
Goobacks 34.11 

Timbuktuu Cannibals vs 85.65 
KSU Wild Cats 93.10 

L.A. Road Rage vs 25.26 
Nuskool OWNS YOU 66.15 

Shiftin_Drifterz vs 34.70 
Apache Killas 75.80 

Turbos vs 32.60 
Casanovas 83.81 

TEAM ASIAN vs 51.05 
The Nutty Squirrels 45.21 

Ray Lewis Body Count vs 36.61 
ice cold mofos 49.46


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

yeah, im screwed...the first quarter isnt even over and manning has 3 TD passes.

*EDIT: 1:30 into the second quarter manning now has 4 TD passes and almost 300 yards passing....at this rate he will single handedly score more points then my entire team :thumbdwn:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

*updated scores*
ice cold mofos vs 57.36
Ray Lewis Body Count 37.61 

Timbuktuu Cannibals vs 98.17
KSU Wild Cats 93.10 

L.A. Road Rage vs 27.31
Nuskool OWNS YOU 70.35 

the mofo's vs 106.62 
Goobacks 34.41 

Shiftin_Drifterz vs 37.50
Apache Killas 88.45 

Turbos vs 32.60
Casanovas 85.11 

TEAM ASIAN vs 51.65
The Nutty Squirrels 47.01


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

irontom said:


> Don't jinx him!


don't worry, he didn't. mcnabb had an awsome game.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Manning is tearing it up!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i wish i had nfl sunday ticket


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

holy fuck nugget even my boy wayne that I didn't like is scoring mad points


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

the mofo's vs 109.37 Match
Goobacks 34.56 

Timbuktuu Cannibals vs 115.43
KSU Wild Cats 93.10 

L.A. Road Rage vs 29.21 
Nuskool OWNS YOU 74.60 

Shiftin_Drifterz vs 37.50 
Apache Killas 92.15 

Turbos vs 32.60 
Casanovas 86.11 

TEAM ASIAN vs 53.35
The Nutty Squirrels 49.77 

Ray Lewis Body Count vs 38.61 
ice cold mofos 61.46


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> holy fuck nugget even my boy wayne that I didn't like is scoring mad points


HAHAHAHH wtf is a f*ck nugget? lol


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Shiftin_Drifterz vs 37.50 
Apache Killas 92.15 
that's a fuck nugget lol

I stand corrected......this is a fuck nugget
the mofo's 109.37 
Goobacks 34.56


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Timbuktuu Cannibals vs 108.91
KSU Wild Cats 93.10

I might be able to make a comeback if Johnson has the game of his life and Akers kicks 10 field goals...Manning now has 5 TD passes and 320 yards after the first half...even if he falls down dead for the rest of the game he still had a better game then most other QB's have in an entire game.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

^
Akers already played he had 3 field goals and 3 pat


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> ^
> Akers already played he had 3 field goals and 3 pat


lol, damn...well in that case i have no chance. Damn you Peyton Manning!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Hey NP you gonna keep giving us updates as the night progresses?
for us that are to poor to pay you kick ass lol


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I'll try I might be leaving soon though 

the mofo's vs 122.62
Goobacks 38.56 

Timbuktuu Cannibals vs 124.51
KSU Wild Cats 93.10 

L.A. Road Rage vs 35.51
Nuskool OWNS YOU 87.75 

Shiftin_Drifterz vs 65.26
Apache Killas 103.40

Turbos vs 38.75
Casanovas 89.61


TEAM ASIAN vs 54.90 
The Nutty Squirrels 69.25


Ray Lewis Body Count vs 45.21
ice cold mofos 80.91


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

BOXBRO HAS BEEN
















PEYTOWNED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

omg... i might lose and my opponent didn't had a bunch of guys on bye weeks... 


geez i hope dallas does good tomrw


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Sorry Mike, but looks like Garner is out for a while.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

the mofo's vs 130.62
Goobacks 54.06 

Timbuktuu Cannibals vs 131.94 
KSU Wild Cats 96.99 

L.A. Road Rage vs 38.27 
Nuskool OWNS YOU 88.75 

Shiftin_Drifterz vs 75.26 
Apache Killas 115.50 

Turbos vs 43.00 
Casanovas 91.41 

TEAM ASIAN vs 56.30 
The Nutty Squirrels 71.79 

Ray Lewis Body Count vs 70.16 
ice cold mofos 83.46


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> the mofo's vs 130.62
> Goobacks 54.06



Patrick Buchannon??

racking teh points up.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Shiftin_Drifterz vs 75.26 
Apache Killas 115.50 

so sad I thought I would have scored alot more....time to see where my weakness is


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

great i'm losing by even more...

man i hope the cowboys got a good high scoring game tomrw 
die redskins


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> Shiftin_Drifterz vs 75.26
> Apache Killas 115.50
> 
> so sad I thought I would have scored alot more....time to see where my weakness is



update.....

shiftin_drifterz 76.26
apache killas 123.70


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

upon further reveiw of the new info the flag is recalled...no penalty on the home team...apach killa's git er done!!!!!!


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

son of a bitch...shit i gotta see what my weakness is


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

that was so so pretty even the players I didn't expect to do good did awesome...I would call that win The Unpretty
what do the scores look like now?


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> great i'm losing by even more...
> 
> man i hope the cowboys got a good high scoring game tomrw
> die redskins


They probably will. My Mon. night game won it for me last week. The Fantasy Football Gods will probably return the favor against me this week.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

L.A. Road Rage 46.82 
Nuskool OWNS YOU 94.65

Damn that is weak, forgettable week for my team. My QB only had one TD, and none of my other OFF guys scored. I can't believe Atlanta against the Cards....6-3??!!! I didnt watch the game, but I blame Vick......I hate that guy, he's so overrated its not even funny anymore. Unless Coles hauls in 6 TD's tonight, I'm done for.......


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

you never know. if the redskins score a lot and got a hard ass defense then i might lose.

i'm down by about 7 points

8 to win.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

i'm just hoping that you guys don't give up on your teams and keep this league competitive. I know its tough struggling through with injuries, but hang in there. Top 8 teams make the playoffs...


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> i'm just hoping that you guys don't give up on your teams and keep this league competitive. I know its tough struggling through with injuries, but hang in there. Top 8 teams make the playoffs...


Im sure not going to give up on my team. I have great scores for all 3 weeks, i have just run into bad luck, i mean god Manning scored 51 points by himself. As it is i might have solved my QB problem. Gannon is out for a while so i picked up Collins hoping he can help me out a little.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

i need a better QB i need some WR's i need a TE i need a new team...let's redo the draft....j/k....but my momma didn't raise no quit'r...mabey tha's y i still drink


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> that was so so pretty even the players I didn't expect to do good did awesome...I would call that win The Unpretty
> what do the scores look like now?



87 to like 135 yeah that's fair....portis would have to score like 50 pts for me to win.....good game tho....see u in the playoffs


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

I'm trying to lose them all for the 1st pick in next years draft... oh yea it doesn't work like that....damn...lol

Who Cares... The Cowboys beat the Redskins in DC.. all is well in the world!

1) What's up with having a Marching Band in the NFL..  weak. Everytime they score I think it's a OU Sooners game.

2) What's up with ******* PA announcer calling out names like it's an NBA game? .. Smmmooooooooooooooooooooooooooooottttttttttttt  Thought I was watching a Pistons game for a sec...lol

3) Hogs... let it go.. Riggins and the Hogs are retired, just like those dresses and pig noses should be. Let go already.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

There were alot of bad calls by the refs last night.
It was a good game and the cowboys fans got quiet the last few minutes when the skins started to make a comeback.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

How in the hell did you score more than I did? I mean, its ok that you are on top and all....


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

cause I'm a bad mother f*cker 
lol


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

DAMN COWBOYS!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Glenn


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> Glenn


Glenn has pulled off some of the sweetest draging the toes catches in the NFL for the past two years.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i think i'm finally in contender status.

watch out for TEAM ASIAN


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i think i'm finally in contender status.
> 
> watch out for TEAM ASIAN


my points say im a contender...my record begs to differ, lol


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> my points say im a contender...my record begs to differ, lol


 yea i don't think your team needs any changes, you just played tough teams your first 3 weeks.

i'm hoping to get all the people i want to start on week 5 since i got some people on bye's this week. hopefully i'll hit in the triple digits. must beat *apache *


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> yea i don't think your team needs any changes, you just played tough teams your first 3 weeks.
> 
> i'm hoping to get all the people i want to start on week 5 since i got some people on bye's this week. hopefully i'll hit in the triple digits. must beat *apache *


yeah im not changing my team at all except for the QB move i pulled when gannon got hurt. I actually think collins will do better then some expect.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

muahahahahahaha I am happy with what I have but I would like to score as much as np she is scoring mad points
oh and ummm kev yeah ummm you're going down!!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> muahahahahahaha I am happy with what I have but I would like to score as much as np she is scoring mad points
> oh and ummm kev yeah ummm you're going down!!



One team at a time, you have the Turbos next week and Team Asian the following week. I get a stab at Kevin first, i'll hand him over once i'm done whooping his teams ass though.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

irontom said:


> One team at a time, you have the Turbos next week and Team Asian the following week. I get a stab at Kevin first, i'll hand him over once i'm done whooping his teams ass though.


 you better hope you do


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> you better hope you do



It should be a great matchup, definitely _game of the week_. :thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

irontom said:


> It should be a great matchup, definitely _game of the week_. :thumbup:


 haha i woulnd't say game of the week. i'd say one of them.

i think NP and Mark take this weeks game of the week. battle of the undeafeateds 

Team Asian and Casanovas = best turn around teams from week 1 =]


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Princess and I are calling a truce and going to call it a tie.





nismoprincess said:


> Hey, lets just call the game off and take a tie. I want the chance of going undefeated and your team is obviously pretty strong. Whadya think, foo?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

how can you call it a tie? i doubt you guys will go undefeated. not with Team Asian in your league


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm guessing they're just gonna bench all of their players?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Im pretty sure there is no way they can call a tie. If they bench all there players they will have an inactive roster and it will count as a loss for both of them and nether will get any points to there totals.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> Im pretty sure there is no way they can call a tie. If they bench all there players they will have an inactive roster and it will count as a loss for both of them and nether will get any points to there totals.


 hey that works for me...go ahead and bench all of your players lol
that would put me in first place hehehe


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

^
HAHAHAHAHAHA 
we're not benching our players!!! Nice try though :fluffy: 


Should be a good match up May the best woman win


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

oh well I tried good luck to both of you though that is the game of the week


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Now that's a great waiver pick up...  


Oct 1 4:25am 
C. Garner IR (TB - RB) 
Add Waivers Nuskool OWNS YOU


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

myoung said:


> Now that's a great waiver pick up...
> 
> 
> Oct 1 4:25am
> ...


 is that sarcasm?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

myoung said:


> Now that's a great waiver pick up...
> 
> 
> Oct 1 4:25am
> ...



OMG you have to be kidding me. SO much for researching who you choose.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> OMG you have to be kidding me. SO much for researching who you choose.


Researching?? the red IR  should be a pretty good clue 

Or does that mean "Incredible Runner"? :fluffy:


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

myoung said:


> Researching?? the red IR  should be a pretty good clue
> 
> Or does that mean "Incredible Runner"? :fluffy:


lol


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hey guys i just found out that Ricky Willaims is on the FA list. if anyone is in need of a runningback get him fast!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> hey guys i just found out that Ricky Willaims is on the FA list. if anyone is in need of a runningback get him fast!


You can start Ricky Williams, Charlie Garner at RB...nice backfield


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Any chance on some score updates for today yet?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

the mofo's vs 40.35 
Timbuktuu Cannibals 42.63 

L.A. Road Rage vs 27.20 
KSU Wild Cats 17.12 

Nuskool OWNS YOU vs 21.20 
ice cold mofos 34.59 

Shiftin_Drifterz vs 63.25
Goobacks 25.95 

Turbos vs 37.69 
Apache Killas 60.18 

TEAM ASIAN vs 11.05 
Casanovas 31.50 

Ray Lewis Body Count vs 22.70 
The Nutty Squirrels 36.05


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Thanks, i just really wanted to see how collins was doing...he would be doing ok if it wasnt for the 3 turnovers.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

ice cold mofos vs 46.09 
Nuskool OWNS YOU 24.40 

Timbuktuu Cannibals vs 58.13
the mofo's 44.57

L.A. Road Rage vs 34.87 
KSU Wild Cats 18.39 

Shiftin_Drifterz vs 63.35
Goobacks 37.65 

Turbos vs 48.60
Apache Killas 75.84 

TEAM ASIAN vs 29.54
Casanovas 30.00 

Ray Lewis Body Count vs 34.45
The Nutty Squirrels 40.48


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

sno said:


> TEAM ASIAN vs 29.54
> Casanovas 30.00


Low scoring *BUT* a close match-up _so far_. :cheers:


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I just checked the scores around the league....I like my chances this week. Good stats all around....if only Coles had caught a TD....


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

yikes ummm almost all of my games are over and ummm all I can say is yikes

what's the score up to?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> yikes ummm almost all of my games are over and ummm all I can say is yikes
> 
> what's the score up to?



you should bet me easily... half my team was on a bye week


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

yeah im betting i lost this one too. Collins got me negative points, one of my running backs got all of 1 point and both of my receivers didnt catch a single TD.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

definatly a low scoring week for everyone.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

sno said:


> definatly a low scoring week for everyone.


any chance for a point update? im curious just how well gonzalez needs to do to get me back in the game.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

myoung said:


> you should bet me easily... half my team was on a bye week


 hell you scored over a 100 points this week....good deal I'm at 114 right now though


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

seems to me everyone scores low points when they play team asian 

next on my list is apache


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

NP's latest update:

the mofo's vs 88.74 Match
Up 
Timbuktuu Cannibals 99.35 



L.A. Road Rage vs 80.46 Match
Up 
KSU Wild Cats 69.24 



Nuskool OWNS YOU vs 35.70 Match
Up 
ice cold mofos 63.84 



Shiftin_Drifterz vs 104.03 Match
Up 
Goobacks 44.95 



Turbos vs 101.35 Match
Up 
Apache Killas 114.49 



TEAM ASIAN vs 68.66 Match
Up 
Casanovas 60.97 



Ray Lewis Body Count vs 61.60 Match
Up 
The Nutty Squirrels 69.41


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

irontom said:


> NP's latest update:
> 
> the mofo's vs 88.74 Match
> Up
> ...


you suck at posting scores.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

sno said:


> you suck at posting scores.


You suck at reading, look at the very first line in my post. I copy and pasted it directly as NP posted it in the Post Whore Contest thread. :dumbass:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

looks like i got the W this time tom. 
good game


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Turbos vs 101.35 
Apache Killas 114.49 

But, I still have Jamal Lewis tonite..Run Jamal Run!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

myoung said:


> Turbos vs 101.35
> Apache Killas 114.49
> 
> But, I still have Jamal Lewis tonite..Run Jamal Run!


 might get your first win


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> might get your first win


well my plan was to get you guys over confident then run the table.....lol...yea uh huh rightttttt


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> any chance for a point update? im curious just how well gonzalez needs to do to get me back in the game.


 hey if your still looking for a QB ( i see you got 3 ) wondering if you wanna set up a trade maybe. i got Brunell and willing to trade. hit me up with a pm or aim.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> might get your first win


 how dare you think I not win?????
sorry mike i win


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ok any chance i pulled out a win with gonzalez and chiefs defense tonight?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> how dare you think I not win?????
> sorry mike i win


Looks like it.. but I bet by a very very small margin. You can't say you weren't sweating it out.. Jamal should have easily got more points than 9 or whatever it turns out to.

111 points and I lose.. that's just wrong....haha


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

what's the words I'm looking for? oh yeah it don't matter if it's an inch or a mile a win is a win hahahahahahaha
but yeah it was a close one and I'm so damn tired of having these close ones.....
oh well next week will be a blow out so I should be abole to relax a little
lol j/k kev


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

4-0!!!!!!!


Schweet.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> Ok any chance i pulled out a win with gonzalez and chiefs defense tonight?



Sorry bra, but my team finally caught a break this week. I beat your team by 1.12 points! Closest game so far???

I knew you had the Chiefs D and Tony G on your team, but I didnt care about the FF league. I'm glad the Chiefs won last night, the score should have been 27-10...but they gave up those two big plays.....


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> what's the words I'm looking for? oh yeah it don't matter if it's an inch or a mile a win is a win hahahahahahaha
> but yeah it was a close one and I'm so damn tired of having these close ones.....
> oh well next week will be a blow out so I should be abole to relax a little
> lol j/k kev


 still ot giving TEAM ASIA credit... ha soon everyone will


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Who is Ill Marvin (Goobacks)? 

If he doesn't answer or make a roster move soon, i'm going to farm out his players to the rest of the league.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i think he's someones brother. his players suck to farm out, cept for Holt, James, and injury Mcnair.

also i'm willing to trade Brunell, Dallas Def, and Muhamed. willing to trade all 3 in one package or in seperate with others. send me offers if interested.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i think he's someones brother. his players suck to farm out, cept for Holt, James, and injury Mcnair.
> 
> also i'm willing to trade Brunell, Dallas Def, and Muhamed. willing to trade all 3 in one package or in seperate with others. send me offers if interested.



I was trying to devise a way to trade Leftwich for Brunell for next week when Manning has a bye, but I think i'll take his chances vs. KC rather than Brunell against Chi.

Sorry bud.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

well i'm goin to be gettin another lose in a week.... :thumbdwn:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

TheNose247 said:


> well i'm goin to be gettin another lose in a week.... :thumbdwn:


 i'd play Brady over Plummer.
NE is playing Miami this week which means they are playing the crappiest team in the league against the best. i'm rooting for you. someone needs to beat Mark. 

also place your bets, this is the match up of the week.

*TURBOS vs GOOBACKS!!!!* ultimate rivalry in the making!!!


_the rivalry begins here..._

go mike


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

hey turbos scored 111 points the last game I wouldn't push them if I was you


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm not i'm just saying the 0-4 guys are goin at it this week. and only one person can go out 0-5 

i like mike's team. pro cowboys


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

damn I forgot to redo my lineup yesterday I have a couple of my players on a bye. Oh well I was at the dodger game it was worth it :thumbup:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i like mike's team. pro cowboys


well that did me no favors today


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

ice cold mofos vs 80.32
The Nutty Squirrels 58.34 

Timbuktuu Cannibals vs 56.88 
Shiftin_Drifterz 61.43 

L.A. Road Rage vs 116.66
the mofo's 36.01 

Nuskool OWNS YOU vs 79.73
KSU Wild Cats 65.35 

Turbos vs 52.22 
Goobacks 67.66 

TEAM ASIAN vs 52.73 
Apache Killas 128.19 

Ray Lewis Body Count vs 83.05
Casanovas 62.30


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I think i lost my first game today...

No one wanted to follow through. Just a bad week for everyone at the same time.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

looks like Apache takes first place. 


TEAM ASIAN vs 52.73 
Apache Killas 128.19 


talk about a blowout


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Updates anyone?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

hmmm nice hehehe
need I say more?
oh and I still have one more player playing tonite
even though it's a defensive player I could score another 3 to 6 points easy


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I have Ahman Green going tomorrow...I might make up some ground.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> I have Ahman Green going tomorrow...I might make up some ground.


 yeah he should get you some points
I still can't beleive how good my team is right now...I hope it lasts


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

But i'm also in a minor predicament that I can't do anything about...

Shiftin has Baltimore's DEF going up against Portis tonight. So i'm hoping that Washington scores a ton, but Portis has nothing to do with it.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

ice cold mofos vs 80.92
The Nutty Squirrels 58.34 

Timbuktuu Cannibals vs 56.88
Shiftin_Drifterz 76.56 

L.A. Road Rage vs 117.20 
the mofo's 36.26 

Nuskool OWNS YOU vs 79.73
KSU Wild Cats 100.64 

Turbos vs 56.77 
Goobacks 70.81 


TEAM ASIAN vs 52.48 
Apache Killas 141.89 

Ray Lewis Body Count vs 86.05
Casanovas 103.05


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I got fuckin screwed with Bennet not playing and I couldnt change it because i was gone...Then Mike Vander$%&# sat out for the colts....errrrr but Culpepper had a HUGE game


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

sno said:


> ice cold mofos vs 80.92
> The Nutty Squirrels 58.34
> 
> Timbuktuu Cannibals vs 56.88
> ...


Thanks for the update bud...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> I have Ahman Green going tomorrow...I might make up some ground.


 anyway you would let him go on a trade? 


TEAM ASIAN vs 52.48 
Apache Killas 141.89 


omg leave me alone....


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> omg leave me alone....


hahahah I feel your pain!
on a good note.... my rams came back and won in OT!!! everyone thought it was over wooo hoooo 
Choakland lost and so did the Cowgirls! it was a good day in the NFL so that made up for my horrible week in fantasy football :thumbup:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

141 and I am still waiting on my boy from GB's defense...could I be smelling a change from second to first in the league?????


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Eagles had a bye week so I had no interest in watching football. Glad to see my team had a good day though, i'm going to keep my fingers crossed that I hold my 27 point lead..


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

yeah I hope I keep my ummm how many points is that? my calculator is broke


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

-silvia- what is 141.89 - 52.48?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

irontom said:


> -silvia- what is 141.89 - 52.48?


Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

-silvia- what is 141.89 minues 52.48?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

irontom said:


> -silvia- what is 141.89 minues 52.48?


Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-silvia- what are you fucking stupid??? 
do you know math?
I'm just kidding I love you you crazy bot


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -silvia- what are you fucking stupid???
> do you know math?
> I'm just kidding I love you you crazy bot


Um, I don't know what I am fucking stupid.Only higher mathematics. I don't like arithmetic.Only just? I thought you were. You should use a  You are such a flatterer.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> Thanks for the update bud...


no problem.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Kewl, looks like I will be 3-2!!

Anyone want a good kicker? I got two on my team, I know one of you out there could use one. Also looking to trade Travis Henry. I'm not asking for much, maybe a 2nd tier DL or RB......


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I need a good kicker, check out my team and propose a trade Wu.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

ice cold mofos vs 107.37
The Nutty Squirrels 59.76 

Timbuktuu Cannibals vs 65.86
Shiftin_Drifterz 91.47 

L.A. Road Rage vs 129.93 
the mofo's 45.22 

Nuskool OWNS YOU vs 92.17
KSU Wild Cats 111.84 

Turbos vs 74.12
Goobacks 87.87 

TEAM ASIAN vs 62.42
Apache Killas 141.62 

Ray Lewis Body Count vs 96.99
Casanovas 103.05


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

we get scores on mondays. we only need you on the weekends 



prediction for tonight. Bubba Franks with 10 rec 8 td's 250 yards. giving team asian over 80 points and the win. XD


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

ok, wasn't sure how it worked.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

alright bubba thats 9 catches 7 touchdowns and 249 yards left.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Green Bay got stomped!!! HA HA! Oh wait. Ive got Favre and the GB D.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

UpChuck said:


> Green Bay got stomped!!! HA HA! Oh wait. Ive got Favre and the GB D.


yeah, i beat you. 4-1-0 baby! w00t.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

damn had to do some changes on my roster due to injury ut I don't think it will be that big of deal...they were not my high scorers anyway lol
oh and ummm sorry for the complete blowout kev, they should put a peewee league in for some of you guys..lol j/k


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

okay this is getting down right ridiculous... 

Turbos vs 87.27 Final 
Goobacks 87.87 


not one win yet?? I'm in like 5 different yahoo leagues and two others and in all my years playing this I have never been 0-5... 

An excuse yes, but this can be linked directly back to the draft.. maybe next year we can have better comunications before the draft so no one misses it that wants to take part in it..


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

irontom said:


> I need a good kicker, check out my team and propose a trade Wu.


Kickers are dime a dozen...pick one.. it's always hit and miss each week with kickers.. not really worth trading a good player for.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Anyone that would like to join the yahoo "Pick'em" Game

This is pretty simple..just pick who you think will win each week.

http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/pickem

"Join Group"

Group Name: Nissan Forums
Password: nissan

The pick'em link will be displayed below your normal Fantasy leagues on the Fantasy homepage after you sign up.

Nissan Forums (ID# 54255)


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

myoung said:


> Kickers are dime a dozen...pick one.. it's always hit and miss each week with kickers.. not really worth trading a good player for.


True, but i'd rather have someone like Grammatica or Akers over Christie who missed all 4 of his field goals in week 4.

I can't believe you're winless, the fantasy football gods must not like you. I agree about next years draft, I was just handed my team and had to make the best of it. 3-2 isn't shabby at all though.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

myoung said:


> Anyone that would like to join the yahoo "Pick'em" Game
> 
> This is pretty simple..just pick who you think will win each week.
> 
> ...


It says I need the group ID number, not the group name.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

irontom said:


> I need a good kicker, check out my team and propose a trade Wu.


Only guy on your team I would consider is Staley, but the way Bettis robs his TD's.....I'll pass.....

How about a straight up swap of K's? Christie for Wilkins? The two kickers I have now have a bye week the same week coming up.....


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

irontom said:


> It says I need the group ID number, not the group name.



Nissan Forums (ID# 54255)

sorry bout that.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

You know whats messed up...i have the second highest point total in the league but im still only 2-3  damn my luck.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> You know whats messed up...i have the second highest point total in the league but im still only 2-3  damn my luck.


you could have my record.......


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> You know whats messed up...i have the second highest point total in the league but im still only 2-3  damn my luck.



I feel your pain, but more.. look at my point total and I'm last....lol


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

the one week bubba franks does good... it doesn't even matter. lmao...

see ya bubba off to apaches roster you go. 

oh yea one some of the players points score there is a lil * next to them whats that mean?


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> oh yea one some of the players points score there is a lil * next to them whats that mean?


that means that they scored points, but not for any of the catagories listed for that player. Ex. Emmitt Smith passes for a touchdown.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

well buba franks who caught 2 receptions for 12 yards and 2 touchdowns has a * and he's a TE? what are they supposed to be doing?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

tight ends are for receiving, my g/f has a tight end.  =x


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

sno said:


> tight ends are for receiving, my g/f has a tight end.  =x


LMFAO


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

well he said for categories not listed for them. =/

upchuck what team are you?


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> upchuck what team are you?


Nutty Squirrels. I suck biguns.

Tight ends block and do some receiving. Not sure what the * would be for Franks, though.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

well i got some reasons why u got problems, this might help.

first off your runningback situation is horrible. O smith is suspended for a few games i beleive thats why he got 0 points. the guy running in Min right now is Moore, and sorry to say i got him 

TE again 0 points beleived he has a knee injury.

your roster isn't bad it's just injuries are killing u =[

you'll be alright in a few weeks. 

might want to trade one of your QB's for a starting RB and maybe a TE.

but i wouldn't worry this week. your playing Tom's team. hahah j/k i'd be pretty worried cuz tom's team is pretty good. =P


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

Damn I can't catch a break. 2-3 with Apache Killas next.

edit: I like trades, send some offers to me. No one and i mean NO ONE is untouchable. Make those offers worth my time.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

only people on ur list of trading for would be holmes or carr.

are u willing to give them up?


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> only people on ur list of trading for would be holmes or carr.
> 
> are u willing to give them up?


Don't think I'll give up on Holmes that easy, better have something good on the table for me without wasting my time.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

sno said:


> tight ends are for receiving, my g/f has a tight end.  =x


Your girl friend is a tight end? Didn't know you swyng from that branch...haha


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> the one week bubba franks does good... it doesn't even matter. lmao...
> 
> see ya bubba off to apaches roster you go.
> 
> oh yea one some of the players points score there is a lil * next to them whats that mean?



hows Micahel Vick, Kevan Barlow, and Roy Williams (WR-DET) sound to you?

your mouth starting to water?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

sr20jet said:


> Damn I can't catch a break. 2-3 with Apache Killas next.
> 
> edit: I like trades, send some offers to me. No one and i mean NO ONE is untouchable. Make those offers worth my time.


 muahahahahahahahahaha
all I can say is sorry lol
I can't beleive I am in first place 80 points ahead of second place


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> muahahahahahahahahaha
> all I can say is sorry lol
> I can't beleive I am in first place 80 points ahead of second place


I will catch you, oh yes, I will....


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> hows Micahel Vick, Kevan Barlow, and Roy Williams (WR-DET) sound to you?
> 
> your mouth starting to water?


Drift...you must be kidding. Why would I want two fantasy bust in return. There's nobody on your team that interests me.

NEXT


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol... you gotta be kidding me... your posting in this thread like u own the league. last time i checked ur awesome team is in 10th place and lost to my uninteresting team in week 2. and will probably lose this week.

don't go posting like your the shit when you're clearly not.

"don't waste my time" replying... i have a fantasy football team to attend to.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

myoung said:


> Anyone that would like to join the yahoo "Pick'em" Game
> 
> This is pretty simple..just pick who you think will win each week.
> 
> ...


Come on guys... only two in so far..

Nissan Forums (ID# 54255)


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

myoung said:


> Come on guys... only two in so far..
> 
> Nissan Forums (ID# 54255)



I signed up and made my picks for this week :thumbup:


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

Drift....you make me laugh. C'mon now, if you want Priest why offer shit for him, get real dawg.

edit...get shit straight Drift, your assuming that " I owned the league" and saying my team is awesome. None of that came out of my mouth, so if your starting a piss war with me, you need to chill. Sorry if I'm not a post whore like you. If I win or lose this week, I'm not the type to make a big deal out of it, like your clown ass does. What's flaming me and my team going to prove?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Ro. Williams (Det - WR) 58.80 

P. Holmes (KC - RB) 65.50 

doesn't look like you see what i see


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> Ro. Williams (Det - WR) 58.80
> 
> P. Holmes (KC - RB) 65.50
> 
> doesn't look like you see what i see


You're comparing Williams bloated numbers to Holmes? Only reason he has those numbers is the Lions have no other option. Other than that, what do you have to compare it to?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

??? what option does KC have? u gotta be kidding me... lmao
it's only week 6 and your counting out Barlow and Vick already... hello! it's Michael Vick... and Barlow will get going as well

your making out Holmes to be the RB god. seems to me you don't see the 7 other running backs ahead of him. alright so you don't want the trade and my team is useless you to. fine by me.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> I signed up and made my picks for this week :thumbup:


We must be the two he speaks of then, hehe.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

^^^^Why are you taking so long on that proposed trade I sent you???!!!! Decline it or accept, just dont keep me in suspense.....


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> ??? what option does KC have? u gotta be kidding me... lmao
> it's only week 6 and your counting out Barlow and Vick already... hello! it's Michael Vick... and Barlow will get going as well
> 
> your making out Holmes to be the RB god. seems to me you don't see the 7 other running backs ahead of him. alright so you don't want the trade and my team is useless you to. fine by me.


Son...if you don't know by now, Vick is NEVER a great fantasy player. Other than his game against the Saints, what has Barlow shown all year? Niners don't trust their running game and are relying on the passing game more. Don't give me Barlow gonna get it going when it's already known he hurting other fantasy teams that drafted him. Hey, I even have him on my money team and you think i'll play him from here on, guess what.....NO.

And with Priest, of course he's gonna have 7 RB ahead of him in fantasy points since a handful of them haven't gotten their bye week yet. But the way I see it, he's avg 16.375 fpts/gm and he's #6 overall among offensive players, I digress. And BTW, the Chiefs spread the ball on offense not like Harrington, who only throws the ball to Williams. If it wasn't for Charles Rogers getting hurt, Williams wouldn't be in the situation he's in now.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Dad... your gonna start barlow you know it


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> Dad... your gonna start barlow you know it


 :crazy:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

yawn ....what is this? Bad mouth of the minor leagues???
I feel so above you people lol j/k


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

If I lose to you Apache Killa this weekend, i'm not trying to lose as bad as Team Asian did against you.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

a loss is a loss.


week 2


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> a loss is a loss.
> 
> 
> week 2


And your gloating over a wk 2 win over me by almost 3 points(70.33-67.49)? 

Look at your losses, at least when I lose I don't get smacked up. Granted a win is a win, but your getting it by a skin of your nose.

My Loses:
Team Asian by less than 3 points
Ice Cold Mofos by 16.26 points
Casanovas by 6.06 points

Losing by 70 points, you shouldn't even have a damn team.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lmao... you act like i have control over my team... yes i'm going to score 120 points this week because i'm telling my team how to play. i'm telling the coaches to throw to my guys or to hand off to my runningbacks...

i'm also in control of making my teams go into an offensive shootout... (which is why Apache did so well)

oh wait... no i'm not... 

the only thign that matters is my team is doing better then urs and i beat you. get over it. the teams i lost to are 4-1 right now, and are the 1st and 3rd place teams in our league, i can't say the same thing about you. (7th, 8th,and 4th)

you say you don't wanna start a "pissing contest"... well seems to me you want to when you are quoted saying. 



> If I lose to you Apache Killa this weekend, i'm not trying to lose as bad as Team Asian did against you.


don't talk to me as if you're better then me when the standings and week 2 clearly say your not. i'll continue to gloat about how i'm in a better ranking then you and how i did infact beat you in week 2. why? because i can. all you can say is "omg apache whooped you " you're not apache now are you?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao I love it


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

Team Asian, you're a waste of my time, why do I even bother. I'll just wait until the end of the season to be satisfied when your team will be looking up to my team in the standings.

Even if that happens, you'll still be like a school yard bitch "I beat you in wk 2, I beat you in wk 2, I beat you in wk 2." 

Dumbass get over it, you only beat me by 3. By 3, nothing impressive about that. It would of been impressive if you had beaten the top teams you lost to by 3.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

sr20jet said:


> My Loses:
> Team Asian by less than 3 points
> Ice Cold Mofos by 16.26 points
> *Casanovas by 6.06 points*


Yeah, that's right bish!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

blah blah blah??? blah blah blah blah?
blah blah!?!?



> Dumbass get over it,



LMAO!!! GET OVER WHAT?!?!?!?! I'M BEATING YOU IN STANDINGS AND IN WEEK 2!!! SHUT UP HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHA 

you need to get over the fact that you continuely come back yet to get owned again. get over it. unless of course you (like all the other idiots) want to come back for more. and more. and more. 

die in a fire.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

sr20jet said:


> My Loses:
> Team Asian by less than 3 points
> *Ice Cold Mofos by 16.26 points*
> Casanovas by 6.06 points


niiiiiice


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

wait until this week muahahahahahaha
I hope I can score more than 100


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

ok so where is everyone standing at this early point?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

anybody want to post a point update?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

sr20jet said:


> Look at your losses, at least when I lose I don't get smacked up. Granted a win is a win, but your getting it by a skin of your nose.


y u gotta talk bout the nose for? dammit!.....lol


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

the mofo's vs 76.23 Match
Up 
Nuskool OWNS YOU 69.30 



Timbuktuu Cannibals vs 101.56 Match
Up 
Turbos 91.88 



L.A. Road Rage vs 61.09 Match
Up 
Shiftin_Drifterz 43.20 



KSU Wild Cats vs 80.97 Match
Up 
ice cold mofos 67.93 



TEAM ASIAN vs 124.12 Match
Up 
Goobacks 55.15 



Ray Lewis Body Count vs 89.47 Match
Up 
Apache Killas 53.33 



The Nutty Squirrels vs 27.40 Match
Up 
Casanovas 67.50


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

wtf???????????


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Not bad, lets just hope Bulger has a good game tomorrow night.



btw, who are the nutty squirrels?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

irontom said:


> Not bad, lets just hope Bulger has a good game tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> 
> btw, who are the nutty squirrels?


I think bulger will have a great game against tampa :thumbup:


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> wtf???????????


Ray Lewis Body Count (2-3-0) 
Pos Player Opp Pts 
QB D. CarrP (Hou - QB) @Ten 13.32 
WR H. Ward (Pit - WR) @Dal 12.80 
WR D. Stallworth (NO - WR) Min 5.70 
RB C. DillonQ (NE - RB) Sea 19.55 
RB P. HolmesP (KC - RB) @Jac 16.10 
TE J. Dunn (KC - TE) @Jac 0.00 
K J. Brown (Sea - K) @NE 13.00 
DEF New York (NYJ - DEF) SF 8.00 
DB Ro. Williams (Dal - DB) Pit 0.00 
DL Ch. Grant (NO - DL) Min 1.00 

Total 89.47 
Apache Killas (4-1-0) 
Pos Player Opp Pts 
QB D. McNabb (Phi - QB) Car 8.48 
WR An. JohnsonP (Hou - WR) @Ten 7.30 
WR C. Conway (SF - WR) @NYJ 1.25 
RB A. Zereoue (Oak - RB) Den 6.55 
RB J. Sowell (NYJ - RB) SF 6.55 
TE E. JohnsonQ (SF - TE) @NYJ 5.20 
K J. Elam (Den - K) @Oak 7.00 
DEF Cleveland (Cle - DEF) Cin 9.00 
DB M. Williams (Cin - DB) @Cle 0.00 
DL N. Barnett (GB - DL) @Det 2.00 

Total 53.33


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

irontom said:


> btw, who are the nutty squirrels?


that would be me. I was off work/drunk all weekend and forgot to look at my lineup.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

TEAM ASIAN 124.12 

hahahahahahahahahahahahaha HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHA

hahah ray lewis *** count beat you apache... 
he also scored lower then my team. pwned.


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

The Packers ass raped the Lions today, hoohoo! Ahman Green threw a touchdown pass to Donald Driver, hahahaha!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

dude that was fucking ridiculas......oh well can't win them all and I'm not counting any of my guys down
I guess it was just a bad scoring day for me...hell all you fucks have had them lol
this sucks


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> Turbos 99.18 Timbuktuu Cannibals 102.81


I quit.... :crazy:

I'm always in the top 3 or 4 in points each week, unforunatly I always play someone else that scores either 1st or 2nd that week...the bad luck continues...


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

myoung said:


> I quit.... :crazy:
> 
> I'm always in the top 3 or 4 in points each week, unforunatly I always play someone else that scores either 1st or 2nd that week...the bad luck continues...



How many losses is that for within 5 points?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> How many losses is that for within 5 points?


4 loses by a TOTAL of 9.22 points

3.63
.60
3.49
1.5

loses that were easy to take..well at least not heartbreakers: 13.0 & 17.48

6 loses for a total of 39.7 points...


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm going to just find a hole to hide in until next week


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

my WR core is awesome 
hopefully bennet won't start this week again, so i got my two stud RBs playing 

TEAM ASIAN!!!


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Looks like I have a QB controversy brewing on my team. I have Chad Pennington and Ben Roethlisberger. I started Chad over Ben, only cuz I thought the Jets were gonna dominate SF. Ben has a bye week next, but I'll have a problem oh who to start in Week 8....

But my RB's are gonna hurt me soon. Tomlinson is a sure start every week, but Dunn and Henry are iffy.....


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

you don't even know if Roethlisberger will even start when Maddox comes back


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

^^^ Yeah right, Maddox is out at QB for Pitt. The way Roeth is playing, no way Cowher gives Maddox his old job back. Roeth is the future QB of this team, and the future is now.... :thumbup:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

I agree.. Maddox may never start there again. Unless 'Roth'LESS'burger


Cowboys just traded Antonio Bryant to Clevland for Quincy Morgan..

Oakland Trades Rice to Seattle... for a conditional 7th round pick.. sad.. He just can't quit..


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

San Diego Chargers just acquired Keenan McCardell from Tampa Bay...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

bye bye 88


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

sonof a bitch mcnabb got shut down hard!!!!!!!!!!!
I beleive this game was rigged!!!!
lol congrats this is my first game under 100 and my 1st loss that really hurt


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> San Diego Chargers just acquired Keenan McCardell from Tampa Bay...


Seahawks acquired Jerry Rice too.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

irontom said:


> Seahawks acquired Jerry Rice too.


 what?????????!!!!!!!!!!????????
wtf is going on with seattle????
they are getting some good players lately but is Jerry Rice getting a little to old?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

irontom said:


> Seahawks acquired Jerry Rice too.


Did I not say it clear enough the first time?....haha


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

myoung said:


> Oakland Trades Rice to Seattle... for a conditional 7th round pick.. sad.. He just can't quit..


nope don't know what you are talking about lol


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

myoung said:


> Did I not say it clear enough the first time?....haha


Sorry, I tend to skip over your posts alot.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

irontom said:


> Timbuktuu acquired Jerry Rice too.



yes


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

irontom said:


> Seahawks acquired Jerry Rice too.


great news for hasselbeck.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

irontom said:


> Sorry, I tend to skip over your posts alot.


 haaaaaaaaaaa lmao pwnage of the admin...not good lol


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Remember, top 8 teams make the playoffs. Even winless Mike has a chance to make it.

BTW, why is no one playing the pick 'em game?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

i slipped completely last game.....i couldn't get on and change my line up...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> BTW, why is no one playing the pick 'em game?


i've been spending too much time preparing for this game.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> Remember, top 8 teams make the playoffs. Even winless Mike has a chance to make it.
> 
> BTW, why is no one playing the pick 'em game?


Ya just as much of a chance of a big bag off money falling from the sky right in front of me..with my luck it would hit me and kill me..haha

Actually I just wanted to give you guys a head start so you didn't feel so humiliated after I win it all....BAHAHAHA


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> nope don't know what you are talking about lol


Maybe irontom thought I meant Oakland traded a Honda or his car to Seattle...


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

myoung said:


> Ya just as much of a chance of a big bag off money falling from the sky right in front of me..with my luck it would hit me and kill me..haha
> 
> Actually I just wanted to give you guys a head start so you didn't feel so humiliated after I win it all....BAHAHAHA



win 5 or 6 and hope that a few teams up ahead of you start to slump...

there are a few teams that are unmanned, or so it seems.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

my team has had a little shake up and just like the tampa bucs we changed our uniforms...watch out for us this week
I had to bench 2 of my good players and took another player in order to shake up the roster and get my guys thinking that if they perfomr badly like they did last week they will be cut.
My team is to good to perform like it did last week and you better beleive that heads were rolling after the match up

lol like we really have any say so hehe


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

myoung said:


> Maybe irontom thought I meant Oakland traded a Honda or his car to Seattle...


Whadda ya know, administrators do have a humorous side. It's alright though, i'm well aware my car is about as far from rice as it gets.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

irontom said:


> Whadda ya know, administrators do have a humorous side. It's alright though, i'm well aware my car is about as far from rice as it gets.


Humorous? I'm 0-5 in the league.. if I didn't laugh, I would be crying....lol

no slam on your car.. just fit the joke good


----------



## ir0nt0m (Sep 24, 2004)

myoung said:


> Humorous? I'm 0-5 in the league.. if I didn't laugh, I would be crying....lol
> 
> no slam on your car.. just fit the joke good


:cheers:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^haha, what'd you get banned for?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Team Asian must be loving Mr. Vick....

20 yards passing with an INT.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

the mofo's vs 49.55 Match
Up 
KSU Wild Cats 39.79 



Timbuktuu Cannibals vs 67.06 Match
Up 
TEAM ASIAN 18.90 



L.A. Road Rage vs 23.65 Match
Up 
Turbos 20.35 



Nuskool OWNS YOU vs 48.67 Match
Up 
Shiftin_Drifterz 18.30 



Ray Lewis Body Count vs 53.60 Match
Up 
Goobacks 25.89 



The Nutty Squirrels vs 32.89 Match
Up 
Apache Killas 35.16 



Casanovas vs 25.81 Match
Up 
ice cold mofos 4.95


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

TY princess...

Thoughts at 3pm...

-less than 5 points for Sno right now....lol
-Body Count has P. Holmes and 4 touchdowns, but only 53 points??? Rest of team must not be doing well.
-And Mike is in another close battle as of now.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Does anyone know if special teams or opposite defensive points count against your Defense?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

the mofo's vs 63.50 Match
Up 
KSU Wild Cats 56.07 



Timbuktuu Cannibals vs 87.33 Match
Up 
TEAM ASIAN 30.93 



L.A. Road Rage vs 40.10 Match
Up 
Turbos 44.60 



Nuskool OWNS YOU vs 64.57 Match
Up 
Shiftin_Drifterz 30.25 



Ray Lewis Body Count vs 63.23 Match
Up 
Goobacks 37.29 



The Nutty Squirrels vs 35.93 Match
Up 
Apache Killas 47.97 



Casanovas vs 57.45 Match
Up 
ice cold mofos 4.90


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> -less than 5 points for Sno right now....lol


i only had 2 people playin...


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

sno said:


> i only had 2 people playin...



West Coast teams are teh sux.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

should of played garcia


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> should of played garcia


Garcia = homosexual


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

irontom said:


> Garcia = homosexual



TO= homophobe who wasn't smart enough to get a real job and got lucky that he was 6'5" and black.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> Does anyone know if special teams or opposite defensive points count against your Defense?


I know special teams does count against a defense I dont think opposite defensive points does at all...


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

ok my team has went downhill mega hard!!!!!!!!
someone just shoot my rb's and put them out of their misery


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> ok my team has went downhill mega hard!!!!!!!!
> someone just shoot my rb's and put them out of their misery



Say bye bye to 2nd place


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I'd like all of the league owners to please stop and take a minute at some point today to congratulate Mike on his first victory.

Congrats Mike!!


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> TO= homophobe who wasn't smart enough to get a real job and got lucky that he was 6'5" and black.



That was border line racist. :thumbup:


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Miami beats StL...:wtf:

My whole offense was weak, I'm pretty sure I have the lowest TD totals in the league....geez


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> I'd like all of the league owners to please stop and take a minute at some point today to congratulate Mike on his first victory.
> 
> Congrats Mike!!



:fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :cheers: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:

bout damn time....lol


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

myoung said:


> :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :cheers: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:
> 
> bout damn time....lol



Time for the comeback. Not like you have been blown out every game


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Michael Vick is teh gay...

Terry Glenn is teh gay... soreness in the leg is along way from the heart


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> Michael Vick is teh gay...
> 
> Terry Glenn is teh gay... soreness in the leg is along way from the heart



Team Asian is teh ghey


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

UpChuck said:


> That was border line racist. :thumbup:


Yeah, uncalled for too. TO is a great athlete, PERIOD!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

irontom said:


> Yeah, uncalled for too. TO is a great athlete, PERIOD!


Great athlete yes... asshole... yes..


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

irontom said:


> Yeah, uncalled for too. TO is a great athlete, PERIOD!



Hitler was a great leader and public speaker too...


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

myoung said:


> Great athlete yes... asshole... yes..


His attitude often overshadows his ability. And I just dont like him. 

"TO has BO." HA!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

TO is like Michael Irvin, great.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

damn I have a few good players on a bye this week


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> TO is like Michael Irvin, great.


He has to win 3 super bowls to be like Mike


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)




----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

*EAGLES Super Bowl Wins - 0  *

*T.O. Super Bowl Wins - 0  *


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

myoung said:


> *EAGLES Super Bowl Wins - 0  *
> 
> *T.O. Super Bowl Wins - 0  *





TERRELLOWNED!!!!!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

myoung said:


> *EAGLES Super Bowl Wins - 0  *
> 
> *T.O. Super Bowl Wins - 0  *


To add to the list..


*myoung's Fanstasy Football Wins - 1*


ps- one is the loneliest number


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

irontom said:


> To add to the list..
> 
> 
> *myoung's Fanstasy Football Wins - 1*
> ...



It's only fantasy... sorta like T.O.'s god complex 

not lonely... two others have one win.... hmmm and more over all points than you. So don't slip up and tie me at the end of the season


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

myoung said:


> So don't slip up and tie me at the end of the season


Don't worry, I don't think I could slip _that_ bad.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

irontom said:


> Don't worry, I don't think I could slip _that_ bad.


Why not??.. Your Eagles seem to do it every year... bahahaha


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

myoung said:


> Why not??.. Your Eagles seem to do it every year... bahahaha


 That's a good one..


I guess we'll just have to wait and see. BTW, who's your team?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

::Edit::SSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH::edit::.....tough break 

yikes!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hey upchuck.... O smith has been on a 3 or 4 game suspension so that might be a reason your not getting any points from him. n/a means something


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> hey upchuck.... O smith has been on a 3 or 4 game suspension so that might be a reason your not getting any points from him. n/a means something


If you were playing him this week would you have said that????

We need to just let everyone GM their own teams..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

myoung said:


> If you were playing him this week would you have said that????
> 
> We need to just let everyone GM their own teams..


 iono i'm just nice 

i guess i'll just be quiet and let you guys lose. unless it's mike


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

myoung said:


> Why not??.. Your Eagles seem to do it every year... bahahaha




in all seriousness broncos are goin all the way fellas.....


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

TheNose247 said:


> in all seriousness broncos are goin all the way fellas.....


 definetly... i saw a super bowl winning team monday night. all the day!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

point update anyone? I want to know how many TD's curtis martin will need to pull me out of this whole. Damn receivers, damn Collins, damn Chiefs defense (at least they still won)


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> definetly... i saw a super bowl winning team monday night. all the day!



that is not funny.....


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Damn Thomas Jones and his foot. Gonna cost me a win unless Miami goes buckwild tonight on the Jets D.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

:fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

myoung said:


> :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:



I take it that it means you won this week?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> I take it that it means you won this week?


Guess I owns you....


* Turbos 112.15 * 

Nuskool OWNS YOU 79.72


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

geez my team is so inconsistant. one week everyone does good except Vick... this week every does bad except Vick... =/ 

i'm just hoping to make the playoffs


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Timbuktuu Cannibals vs 124.99 Final 
Ray Lewis Body Count 124.32 



PWNT!!!!!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Drift,

Sent you a trade proposal. Need a good RB in return for Leftwich.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Tuesday and no one is talking football?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Have I mentioned that I hate Mike Vick? He got 100 yds rushing last week, takes all the touches from Dunn, my RB. My RB situation has sucked since week one. The drafted yielded Dunn, Tomlinson, and Henry. Tomlinson is solid, but I waived Henry and Dunn has had one good game. And now Atlanta has a bye week, so I only have one RB to start next week. 

So to those hoarding the RB's in our league, I'm looking to trade....


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

YAY!!! now I'm 2-6! Tied with Mike for 2nd worst record!!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> Have I mentioned that I hate Mike Vick? He got 100 yds rushing last week, takes all the touches from Dunn, my RB. My RB situation has sucked since week one. The drafted yielded Dunn, Tomlinson, and Henry. Tomlinson is solid, but I waived Henry and Dunn has had one good game. And now Atlanta has a bye week, so I only have one RB to start next week.
> 
> So to those hoarding the RB's in our league, I'm looking to trade....



One of my starting RB's is on a bye this week too, otherwise I would swap. I do have a deal up in the air with Drift at the moment. I'll let you know what he says.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Sorry drift, didn't know that Leftwich was out...


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm just about pissed as hell at my teams performance....I just benched D. Mcnabb of all things....now how bad is that? D. Brees is going to have a better week any way


Icoe cold Mofo's.......................you're next


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> I just benched D. Mcnabb


:dumbass:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

irontom said:


> :dumbass:


 yup tell me about it... but Drew Brees has been scoring more points than him lately and this week don't look good for mcnabb


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> yup tell me about it... but Drew Brees has been scoring more points than him lately and this week don't look good for mcnabb


I beg to differ.  Only time will tell..


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

UpChuck said:


> YAY!!! now I'm 2-6! Tied with Mike for 2nd worst record!!



Not worse record...second to worse.. I'm moving up... where you goin?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> Icoe cold Mofo's.......................you're next


bring it on.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> yup tell me about it... but Drew Brees has been scoring more points than him lately and this week don't look good for mcnabb


let me borrow him for the week....pa-pa-pa-please


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Who is KSU Wildcats?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

myoung said:


> Who is KSU Wildcats?


That would be me...i have pretty much gotten screwed over in my record for the kinda points i have scored. Just like this week had either of my WR gotten some receptions like they should have i would have won


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> That would be me...i have pretty much gotten screwed over in my record for the kinda points i have scored. Just like this week had either of my WR gotten some receptions like they should have i would have won


I feel your pain... look at my record compared to total points scored..


----------



## ExplicitLyrics (Jul 16, 2004)

i wish i joined abe next year


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

ExplicitLyrics said:


> i wish i joined abe next year



No one will want to play next year.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Hey Mark, is it too late to do a fantasy basketball league?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

It says on the Yahoo FB page that all league drafts end on 12/17. Looks like we can start a NF forums Fantasy NBA league....I'll be down to join....someone just has to set up the league...


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I'll start it if we get enough participants.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

• Congratulations, your team and league are now registered.
• Your new League ID# is 211302.
• Refer to the help pages for more information about drafting.


Nissan Forums Waffle Makers
pw- postwhore


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

BOO-YAH! I'm In! 

When is the draft??!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> Sorry drift, didn't know that Leftwich was out...


 it's ok man. i could of really used him if he was helathy though 

guess i'll ride with vick and garcia the rest of the way.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> it's ok man. i could of really used him if he was helathy though
> 
> guess i'll ride with vick and garcia the rest of the way.


Hey guys I just started a league on NFL.com it's normally a pay thing through them, but they have opened it up for the end of the season.. it's only like a 6 week league then playoffs...

I played NFL.com last year..much cooler than yahoo... you can track your players scoring during games..

Go to NFL.com and register... then join private league.

League Name Nissan Forums 
League Type Private 
Description Nissan Forums 
Draft Date November 11/12/04, 8:30 PM ET 
Draft Style Live Draft 


Password is Nissan

If you have any trouble let me know.. it had an area for sending invite emails... so if you prefer that way,,send me a PM..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm in


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i'm in


 :thumbup: 


If you guys have never played fantasy at NFL.com then you will probably be surprised how much better it is than yahoo... you get your own home page..pretty cool

4th Quarter Fantasy... http://www.nfl.com/fantasy


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

live draft = the cool

ranked drafts are messed up =[
come on guys you can manage multiple teams... i'm doing 3 teams right now


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> live draft = the cool
> 
> ranked drafts are messed up =[
> come on guys you can manage multiple teams... i'm doing 3 teams right now


Could have had a live draft with yahoo.. ::shrug::

You can still set your rankings or use the pre-set ranking for the draft... The draft que there is pretty cool... java/with chat... so you can smack talk during the draft.. 

The pre-rankings is also java... drag and drop players in to the order you wish.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I'm in.

I would have done a live draft with the Yahoo game, but I didnt think that all 12 people would take it seriously and no more than 4 would have been able to show up for a live draft.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

if anyone is in need of a TE i'm willing to trade grahm


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

1 hour 30 mins till draft time and we only got 3 players =/


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

haha nevermind the draft is next firday... damn it i thought i was gonna be the only one doing the draft and was gonna steal all the good playas 

join risch now!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> I'm in.
> 
> I would have done a live draft with the Yahoo game, but I didnt think that all 12 people would take it seriously and no more than 4 would have been able to show up for a live draft.



if they don't show up then its their loss... serious players would show up.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

myoung said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> If you guys have never played fantasy at NFL.com then you will probably be surprised how much better it is than yahoo... you get your own home page..pretty cool
> ...


We have 4 teams so far... come on guys... this could be a preview to next year... if everyone likes it we can do it all year on NFL.com next year.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

man imma be so mad if i don't get 22 points from my kicker....


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I want to take this time to tell everyone who thought I was stupid to bench Mcnabb to kiss my white ass!!!!!!!

Drew Brees scored 4 touchdowns and Mcnabb just got flat out smoked!!!!!!!

so on this festive day of I told you so all I can say is....I told you so!!!!!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> I want to take this time to tell everyone who thought I was stupid to bench Mcnabb to kiss my white ass!!!!!!!
> 
> Drew Brees scored 4 touchdowns and Mcnabb just got flat out smoked!!!!!!!
> 
> so on this festive day of I told you so all I can say is....I told you so!!!!!


What can I say, i'm embarassed. The Eagles were outplayed today, Steelers are playing well. Still, 7-1 isn't too shabby.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

myoung said:


> We have 4 teams so far... come on guys... this could be a preview to next year... if everyone likes it we can do it all year on NFL.com next year.


Ok, I finally signed up. I've never done a live draft before, should be interesting.

San Diego Chargers....who knew? I have Gates and Tomlinson, they have put up good numbers the past two weeks. Sucks they have a bye week next.

B Roeth and Pitt defense was great for me, didn't expect such a lopsided win over the Eagles.......


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

How in the hell do the Squirels get so damn lucky that Mike Vrabel, a LB gets to catch a TD on the week that I play them? I need a huge offensive output tonight to catch up. Manning, Burleson, and Wiggins (MN TE).

22 points a piece to make up the ground.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> B Roeth and Pitt defense was great for me, didn't expect such a lopsided win over the Eagles.......


Yeah, me neither. 


Also looks pretty bad for my fantasy team too!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

haha sweet 24 points from a kicker... FG FAKE > joo!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

I can't believe I can actually win this week... with next to nothing from my QB


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> How in the hell do the Squirels get so damn lucky that Mike Vrabel, a LB gets to catch a TD on the week that I play them? I need a huge offensive output tonight to catch up. Manning, Burleson, and Wiggins (MN TE).
> 
> 22 points a piece to make up the ground.


you still have a outside shot... Manning alone could get 30.. Burleson should get more balls in his direction with Moss out.. just hope for a shootout high scoring game


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

myoung said:


> you still have a outside shot... Manning alone could get 30.. Burleson should get more balls in his direction with Moss out.. just hope for a shootout high scoring game



Yeah, best news I heard was that Moss was out. At the very least they will be playing from behind and launching the ball everywhere.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

all I can say is that I have the best move of the season so far by benching Mcnabb this week


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> Yeah, best news I heard was that Moss was out. At the very least they will be playing from behind and launching the ball everywhere.


Why arent we getting any updates? I know im probably toast, but I wanna know if I beat the commish!


----------



## ExplicitLyrics (Jul 16, 2004)

updaates? peyton has 3 TD's and Burleson has 2 TD's

need anymore updates? 

also wiggins is leading in receptions right now


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> all I can say is that I have the best move of the season so far by benching Mcnabb this week


I had two pretty good damn pickups for this past week.....A. Thomas at RB and the Pittsburgh defense........c'mon how many of you would have started them last thursday......

Obviously none, because they were still available on the waiver wire when I picked them up....


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i was gonna pick up A Thomas. =/
after i dropped him a few days before for Eric Johnson


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> all I can say is that I have the best move of the season so far by benching Mcnabb this week


too bad it wasn't enough.  pwned by teh ice cold mofos!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

friggin Goobacks needs to get on once in awhile... i sent him a trade proposal =/


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> I had two pretty good damn pickups for this past week.....A. Thomas at RB and the Pittsburgh defense........c'mon how many of you would have started them last thursday......
> 
> Obviously none, because they were still available on the waiver wire when I picked them up....


I picked up Throne Wheatley, who was previously hurt and dropped by another person... only made the pick up because my other normal back was on a bye week... he got me like 15-18 points! Was also like a friday waiver pick up.. pays to read the reports on the players and not just go on season totals.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Don't look now but with my win this week I should move up into the 10th spot... with the longest winning streak. couple spots back from the playoff hunt.

Not bad for being 16th and dead last a few weeks ago.

Looks as the top 3 lost this week.. this could get interesting..


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

myoung said:


> Don't look now but with my win this week I should move up into the 10th spot... with the longest winning streak. couple spots back from the playoff hunt.
> 
> Not bad for being 16th and dead last a few weeks ago.
> 
> Looks as the top 3 lost this week.. this could get interesting..


Damn you for picking him up too...lol. I cant believe i finally get my QB problem fixed that cost me so many games early in the season and now im having injury problems with my RB and WR!!! on top of that some untimely bye weeks for me...its ok though as soon as moss gets back on his feet and i get my RB healthy i should be good to make a nice run right before playoffs :thumbup:


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> How in the hell do the Squirels get so damn lucky that Mike Vrabel, a LB gets to catch a TD on the week that I play them?



Dont look now but you got beat by the 13th ranked team.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

UpChuck said:


> Dont look now but you got beat by the 13th ranked team.



15 points from Pollard is what saved your ass.

I had 7 touchdowns in that game last night, 4 for Manning, 2 for Burleson (including a punt return) and 1 from Wiggins.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I had a pretty good game this week even tho I did lose....good game bro


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

back to the michael vick experience this week =/


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

this is a sticky but dump the rest


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> back to the michael vick experience this week =/



Trade you Vick for Manning?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I scored the most points this week.....but my heavy hitters have a bye week next week......Gates, Tomlinson, and Rod Smith. It's going to be a nail biter this week. More bad news, Pennington out 2-4 weeks with a rotator cuff injury :thumbdwn: 

Let's see if I can work some waiver wire magic this week...I'd take Manning for Vick in a second....


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

can we have this stickied back please?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> Trade you Vick for Manning?


 if your serious about this then i'll take it.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> if your serious about this then i'll take it.



Sorry sir, but this line has been disconnected.

Please die in a fire.

Have a nice day.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> Damn you for picking him up too...lol. :


I've been lucky the past few weeks..going from RB to RB with Jamal Lewis suspended. Started a new guy the last three weeks...then I get Jamal back and Fred Taylor has a bye...haha

I guess points count higher than head to head... KSU is 10th I'm 11th even though I beat them this week... huh? lol


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

myoung said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> If you guys have never played fantasy at NFL.com then you will probably be surprised how much better it is than yahoo... you get your own home page..pretty cool
> ...



Live Draft is Saturday.... We have 5 teams ........... Sign up!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> Sorry sir, but this line has been disconnected.
> 
> Please die in a fire.
> 
> Have a nice day.


 psh stop stealing my material DIAF!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

MISTAKE...NFL.COM DRAFT IS TOMORROW.. we have a little problem. You have to have 6 teams... we have 5.. anyone else? I can open it up to the public if I have to....coome on...just need one more team..




> Dear Fantasy Football Owner,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At 6pm EASTERN I'll make it public if we don't get a couple more, has to be at least 6 by midnight.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

If no one else signs up by 10pm est... I"ll sign up a dummy team.. 

Just need one more !!!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Hey, I'm in.....I just need the password to get in.....someone PM it to me?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Done! I'm in!!!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

GREAT!

A reminder.. 

Live Draft is tomorrow.. November 11/12/04, 8:30 PM *ET*

If you can't make it then your draft will go in default order.

If you wish to change that order you can.


http://www.nfl.com/fantasy


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm going to so pwn you guys in the draft

*just a reminder to me 7pm my time*


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> I'm going to so pwn you guys in the draft
> 
> *just a reminder to me 7pm my time*


see ya there... good luck


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

This draft is gonna kick ass, I can't wait. Gotta get some booze on the way home to sport this during the draft...










"And with their first pick the Los Angeles Road Rage select....." :cheers:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

The Draft Room is now open

First Manager up will be TEAM KEVIN - On the clock at 8:30 est

(go the the fantasy link above.. once there you will see "Draft Room" on left side of page in link box..)


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

myoung said:


> The Draft Room is now open
> 
> First Manager up will be TEAM KEVIN - On the clock at 8:30 est
> 
> (go the the fantasy link above.. once there you will see "Draft Room" on left side of page in link box..)


draft started and no one is there...slackers...lol


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

omg.... i'm a dumbass 7:30 my time!!! omg!! oh well at least i preset my ranking just in case...


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Yah, I totally forgot about it. I have a decent team though....but I would not have take Jake Plummer with my 1st pick if I had logged in on time.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I forgot


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

on second thought I'm not going to complain at all....my team looks pretty good except I may need a new TE

anyone wanna send me a trade?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

eh i set my rankings and like what i got even though i think i could of gotten some other people that i wanted. first round draft pick


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> on second thought I'm not going to complain at all....my team looks pretty good except I may need a new TE
> 
> anyone wanna send me a trade?


You can put players on the trade block and pick what you are looking for in exchange.. 

There are a ton of options and things to look at compared to yahoo..

Go to "Transactions/ On the Block "

You can also pick your team logo...all kinds of crap in there.

It also has LIVE scoreboards for the games between members.. See Full Scoreboard or Game Center


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

mike were you the only on there?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> mike were you the only on there?


A couple people came in at the last minute...

Not sure if you know this, but you can edit your home page there to your liking.. The Player News.. is the players on your team!... 

You can design your own team logo as well.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol got my logo up and got rid of warrick dunn for tyrone wheatley so let's see what happens


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

dammit my guy jones didn't play today fucking pussy!!!!!! they said he was going to play!!!!!! ahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!

I think I might have lost


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Ahh Apache, much to learn. I think I got the win against you in the NFL.com league. At least, I think I did. I'm still getting used the format, its totally different from the Yahoo FF league.

Speaking of which, I think I lost in the Yahoo league. I hate it when my players have big yardage, but no TD's. I don't have the live update, so I'm stuck waiting til the site updates later....


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> Ahh Apache, much to learn. I think I got the win against you in the NFL.com league. At least, I think I did. I'm still getting used the format, its totally different from the Yahoo FF league.



4th quarter leagues starts on week 11. so no you didn't beat him.

think i lost this week too... i finally do good in the RB department but the WR sucked it up. =/


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> 4th quarter leagues starts on week 11. so no you didn't beat him.
> 
> think i lost this week too... i finally do good in the RB department but the WR sucked it up. =/



yea.....lol

The NFL.com league begins next week... That gives you a week to look around... once you get used to it you'll see why yahoo fantasy sucks so much...haha

Heck the Game Center with instant scores is enough to make it better.. no waiting 2 days to see the scores.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm so confused with nfl. legues tat I don't even know how i did on yahoo lol


hey any updates on yahoo???????????
I was going against the goobacks so I'm pretty sure I won


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> 4th quarter leagues starts on week 11. so no you didn't beat him.
> 
> think i lost this week too... i finally do good in the RB department but the WR sucked it up. =/


LOL...ok, so I didn't beat him this week, but according to NFL.com, I'm favored to beat the snot out of apache's team next week....sweet :cheers:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> LOL...ok, so I didn't beat him this week, but according to NFL.com, I'm favored to beat the snot out of apache's team next week....sweet :cheers:




where did you get that from?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> where did you get that from?


 hit the E on the sidebar that's where I seen it....and just wait I have a couple tricks up my sleeve to get on top

but hey wue you gotta understand that was before I realized that one of my players was injuree...check it out in a couple days and see what it looks like


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i got 4 stud RB's


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Can we get an update?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

irontom said:


> Can we get an update?


see prime example of why yahoo sucks....haha

doesn't matter we both have several players tomorrow..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wow sno you got pwned this week... shiftin drifters had 4 people on byes!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

myoung said:


> see prime example of why yahoo sucks....haha


i'm starting to like NFL better then yahoo, but i really wanted to do a live draft to get some experiance for next year =/

but the thing i don't like about us switching from yahoo is that i get all my info from NFL.com  and base my rosters and matchups on what they say


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i'm starting to like NFL better then yahoo, but i really wanted to do a live draft to get some experiance for next year =/
> 
> but the thing i don't like about us switching from yahoo is that i get all my info from NFL.com  and base my rosters and matchups on what they say


 oh shit goobacks is about to beat me!!!!!!!!

I only have one player left and he is ahead!!!!!!

wtf??????????


of course it is D. Mcnabb and I'm only behind by 4 points hehehe


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i hope Mcnabb doesn't make the 4 points for you... not because i want you to lose. it's because i'm a cowboys fan. RAWR!


GO TURBOS!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> wow sno you got pwned this week... shiftin drifters had 4 people on byes!!!


gotta love people that quit half way through the season... takes all of 2 minutes to check your lineup.

But getting beat by a team with 4 byes is pwnage...


Some leagues DQ teams that are no shows.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

hey how can I see what the score is on nfl??????? I'm confused by the set up
where is the damn scores???????????

n/m unless they have live updates I found it....also yo kev!!!!!!!!!!!!

Donovan McNabb has completed 9-of-15 passes for 260 yards and three touchdowns through the first half of Week 10 at Dallas.


muahahahahahahaha that's just the first half nucca!!!!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> hey how can I see what the score is on nfl??????? I'm confused by the set up
> where is the damn scores???????????
> 
> n/m unless they have live updates I found it....also yo kev!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 =/


once again the 4th quarter doesn't start till week 11. so you won't be getting the live updates since it is week 10.

at least the cowboys...tried. =/


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

myoung said:


> gotta love people that quit half way through the season... takes all of 2 minutes to check your lineup.
> 
> But getting beat by a team with 4 byes is pwnage...
> 
> ...



yeah sorry guys i started 2 new jobs and i was busy doin both of them.....i fucted up


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

myoung said:


> But getting beat by a team with 4 byes is pwnage...


hush. i had a bad week. atleast i'm not at the bottom of the ranks.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> wow sno you got pwned this week... shiftin drifters had 4 people on byes!!!


yeah yeah, everyone needs atleast one pwning this season.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

sno said:


> yeah yeah, everyone needs atleast one pwning this season.


 haha i hear ya 70 point loss to apache here


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> Donovan McNabb has completed 9-of-15 passes for 260 yards and three touchdowns through the first half of Week 10 at Dallas.


One word to describe Donovan.....*McNabbulous!*

Bet you're glad you started him this week apache! 

I had to have my Dad record the game for me b/c I worked the first 3 quarters. Atleast it's at a bar & grille so that everytime I hear the people scream I walk out of the kitchen to watch the replay on a 64" HDTV. Can't wait to watch the full game tomorrow so I can witness how bad we whooped them cowgirls. Hey Kev, can't wait until we meet you guys again at the end of the year at our place, it's gonna be a good one!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Mark, your kickin' my ass!  And you have Lito Sheppard, i'm sure once his interception and return for 101yds is added to your total that should seal your W. Unfortunately Westbrook's 64yds receiving and 55yds rushing for 1 TD won't help.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

sno said:


> hush. i had a bad week. atleast i'm not at the bottom of the ranks.


Bottom? You better look again...Making my comeback,,,Longest winning streak in the league. Now 4th in totoal scoring... since total scoring is used for playoff tie breakers that could come in handy..


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> hey how can I see what the score is on nfl??????? I'm confused by the set up
> where is the damn scores???????????
> 
> n/m unless they have live updates I found it....also yo kev!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



This is it. You want a chance to go into the playoffs as numero uno, you better win this one.

#1 vs. #2


You better hope that McNugget throws for 4 and runs for 2, plus 500 yards tossing.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

irontom said:


> One word to describe Donovan.....*McNabbulous!*
> 
> Bet you're glad you started him this week apache!
> 
> I had to have my Dad record the game for me b/c I worked the first 3 quarters. Atleast it's at a bar & grille so that everytime I hear the people scream I walk out of the kitchen to watch the replay on a 64" HDTV. Can't wait to watch the full game tomorrow so I can witness how bad we whooped them cowgirls. Hey Kev, can't wait until we meet you guys again at the end of the year at our place, it's gonna be a good one!


 eh let me remind you we are using our 4th string and 5th string CBs and that Newman wasn't even covering Owens for a lot of the game =/
plus Glenn is out for the season. and Eddie George is a loser. oh yea don't forget darren woodson is out. just wait till next year  

Julius Jones will be our savior


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

oh hell and my boys are back in action and it seems like my team is moving up......you may beat me but it won't be by more than 10 points


and I am number 1 regardless of ranking


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

myoung said:


> Bottom? You better look again...Making my comeback,,,Longest winning streak in the league. Now 4th in totoal scoring... since total scoring is used for playoff tie breakers that could come in handy..


congrats on your win 
I'm suprised you did so good even when the cowgirls got spanked! :fluffy:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> congrats on your win
> I'm suprised you did so good even when the cowgirls got spanked! :fluffy:


 no respect for America's team... 

COWBOYS! 5 time super bowl champsions! AMERICA's TEAM!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> no respect for America's team...
> 
> COWBOYS! 5 time super bowl champsions! AMERICA's TEAM!


correct me if I'm wrong but wasn't the last time in 1996? 
lol


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

doesn't matter. still America's team


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

imo america's team would be the new england patriots


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> imo america's team would be the new england patriots


I'll buy that, even though I can never forget their old uni's and logo..










America loves a winner, and the Pats are putting up a good run of SB titles. I remember when everyone was a Cowboy fan about 10 years ago, O where are they now?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> I'll buy that, even though I can never forget their old uni's and logo..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 <<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

hey I'm still not getting a score on nfl.com what's the deal??????

I thought you said the scoring was automatic

according to mine we haven't played yet


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Guess who I think America's team is. 


We blew the panties off the cowgirls and we are the first team to EVER score 4 TDs on your team in ONE-SINGLE quarter. :fluffy:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> hey I'm still not getting a score on nfl.com what's the deal??????
> 
> I thought you said the scoring was automatic
> 
> according to mine we haven't played yet


 hahah this is the 3rd time dude 

4th quarter does not start till week 11
it is now week 11

so last week was week 10 and doesn't count on our NFL.com season.



> We blew the panties off the cowgirls and we are the first team to EVER score 4 TDs on your team in ONE-SINGLE quarter.


eh let me remind you we are using our 4th string and 5th string CBs and that Newman wasn't even covering Owens for a lot of the game =/
plus Glenn is out for the season.Quincy Morgan is coming back from a hamstring injury and is still learning the offense. and Eddie George is a loser. oh yea don't forget darren woodson is out. don't forgetr dan campell our blocking tight end is out for the season which also is affecting our run game. 

in conclusion

Owens covered by 4th and 5th string CB's
Darren Woodson out.
Terry Glenn out.
Dan Campell out.
Quincy Morgan useless.
Eddie George sucks.

you guys played a 2nd string Cowboys. don't get too happy


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> you guys played a 2nd string Cowboys. don't get too happy


A win is a win no matter how many excuses you can pull out of your ass. Don't be mad because your team was embarassed on national television, the Eagles are force to be reckoned with. BTW, Andy Reid is now 16-1 after a loss as head coach.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm just stating the obvious. the eagles were beating up on a bunch of rookies and an old man who doesn't know who the center is. 

anyways back on topic...

next week is the trade deadlines.
i'm always up for trades


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

irontom said:


> A win is a win no matter how many excuses you can pull out of your ass. Don't be mad because your team was embarassed on national television, the Eagles are force to be reckoned with. BTW, Andy Reid is now 16-1 after a loss as head coach.


The "show" McNabb put on towards the end of the game prancing around and mocking the pervious week with Owens on the sideline was about the most classless thing I've ever observed during a NFL telecast.

I expect such immature crap from Owens, but McNabb?

They should be fined by the league, or at least by the team. That "Act" shows absolutly no class what so ever. It also shows the true class of the Eagle organization if they are allowed to do that sort of thing.

Ever see Aikman do that?
Ever see Marino do that?
Montana? Elway? or any "future hall of famer" ? 

I have always respected McNabb as a fierce competitor and great athlete. That respect is now gone.

Shame on you McNabb... A real leader doesn't need that crap.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

irontom said:


> A win is a win no matter how many excuses you can pull out of your ass. Don't be mad because your team was embarassed on national television, the Eagles are force to be reckoned with. BTW, Andy Reid is now 16-1 after a loss as head coach.


Like every other year for the last 5 or 6.. Mid-Season champs... ! 

16-1 after a loss? so what...Reid is also 0-3 in NFC Championship games.. That's the stat that counts.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

myoung said:


> The "show" McNabb put on towards the end of the game prancing around and mocking the pervious week with Owens on the sideline was about the most classless thing I've ever observed during a NFL telecast.
> 
> I expect such immature crap from Owens, but McNabb?
> 
> ...


Welcome to the sad state that sports is these days. And it goes all the way down to the middle school level.

There was a running back that went to my high school. He was a 17 year old freshman. Read that again. Anyways, when he was in 8th grade, he was recruited, yeah, read that again too, to play for a certain middle school so that he could play for the high school that was fed by it. He was 16 years old and a man amongst boys. (End of my point, but end of the story is that he was touted to be the best running back to ever come out of a Georgia high school, even better than Herschel Walker. Kid had his ticket punched. But he only played 2 years, quit school and tried to sell rap albums. Saw him at a Homecoming game the year he should have been a senior. Gold teeth, 10k in jewelry on his hands and neck.)

Then there is the money that colleges make X amount of dollars off of football and basketball. The one reason that college football doesn't have a playoff system is because of the college presidents thinking that they will lose money by some of the big bowl games becoming irrelevant. I think it sucks.

Then you have the suck ass attitude of 99% of pro athletes. I'm not going to even get started on that one. I will say that guys like TO, Moss, Ron Artest, Barry Bonds, etc are ruining the competitiveness and the chivarly that sports is supposed to provide. That being said, the owners and commisioners have their fair share of the blame to take.

I don't know if this is still the case, but my favorite athlete of recent memory is Larry Fitzgerald for the way that he would just hand the ball back to the ref after scoring a touchdown (dont know if he still does it).

Why do players feel the need to showboat and celebrate after making a play that is routine? Hey, I made a tackle!! Its my job as a linebacker to stuff the run and I made a routine tackle at the line of scrimmage. Let me jump up and act like I took on the whole offensive line to make the play! YEAH!!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

myoung said:


> The "show" McNabb put on towards the end of the game prancing around and mocking the pervious week with Owens on the sideline was about the most classless thing I've ever observed during a NFL telecast.
> 
> I expect such immature crap from Owens, but McNabb?
> 
> ...


Oh give me a break. How do you justify it from the medias standpoint making such a damn big deal about the controversy on the sidelines between the two last week in the first place. I love how the cameras just swirl around those two when things go awry; then it seems like when things are going right for them any type of celebration isn't justified and is "too much." I think people are starting to forget that this is a game and games are supposed to be fun. Yes, they're professionals, but they're also human like you and me.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Here is a link to that kid from my high school. He is number 100 on the list of the 100 greatest athletes out of my county. Also on the of names that you might know...

2. George Rogers, football, Duluth
• Won 1980 Heisman Trophy as a senior at South Carolina
• Won a Super Bowl ring with the Washington Redskins in 1987
• Won NFL rushing title as a rookie with 1,674 yards

4. Josh Wolff, soccer, Parkview
• Helped U.S. to best-ever finish in the World Cup, advancing to the quarterfinals


5. Jason Elam, football, Brookwood
• Three-time Pro Bowler tied NFL record with 63-yard FG in ’98


17. Matt Stinchcomb, football, Parkview
• First round pick of Oakland Raiders, 18th overall, in 1999 NFL Draft

18. Jon Stinchcomb, football, Parkview
• Second-round pick of New Orleans Saints in 2003 NFL Draft

19. David Pollack, football, Shiloh
• Named SEC Player of the Year in 2002, All American at UGA

21. Amanda Weir, swimming, Brookwood
• Olympic Swimmer

25. David Greene, football, South Gwinnett
• Current UGA QB

39. Nick Green, baseball, Duluth
• current Atlanta Braves infielder

70. P.K. Sam, football, Buford
• current FSU starting WR


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> Then you have the suck ass attitude of 99% of pro athletes. I'm not going to even get started on that one. I will say that guys like TO, Moss, Ron Artest, Barry Bonds, etc are ruining the competitiveness and the chivarly that sports is supposed to provide. That being said, the owners and commisioners have their fair share of the blame to take.
> 
> I don't know if this is still the case, but my favorite athlete of recent memory is Larry Fitzgerald for the way that he would just hand the ball back to the ref after scoring a touchdown (dont know if he still does it).
> 
> Why do players feel the need to showboat and celebrate after making a play that is routine? Hey, I made a tackle!! Its my job as a linebacker to stuff the run and I made a routine tackle at the line of scrimmage. Let me jump up and act like I took on the whole offensive line to make the play! YEAH!!


What a surprise to see a reply from you Mark. 

Like I said to mark, it _is_ a game and celebration is a part of it. Do Bonds, TO, Moss, etc. take it too far? Who knows? And who are you to say so? These guys have worked hard to get where they are, they didn't just one day get a call from the NFL or MLB asking if they want a contract. Look at it from their perspective. Have you ever thought of pointing the finger at the media? Imagine sports without all of the media hype. Would Terrell Owens touchdown celebrations be so bad if SportsCenter didn't replay it every 5 minutes? I can't understand how you people manage to turn such a good thing look like such an awful one. Like TO said (and maybe went too far when he did), but he isn't killing people. Ray Lewis is a convicted murdered yet you guys sit here and criticize for such petty shit. C'mon guys, quit feeding into the media so much and just enjoy the sports entertainment for what it really is.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

myoung said:


> Like every other year for the last 5 or 6.. Mid-Season champs... !
> 
> 16-1 after a loss? so what...Reid is also 0-3 in NFC Championship games.. That's the stat that counts.


Hey, look at the bright side of that stat...we've made it to the NFC championship those 3 times. We're on the doorstep of championship, like it or not, and I think we've finally added the missing links to do so.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

irontom said:


> What a surprise to see a reply from you Mark.
> 
> Like I said to mark, it _is_ a game and celebration is a part of it. Do Bonds, TO, Moss, etc. take it too far? Who knows? And who are you to say so? These guys have worked hard to get where they are, they didn't just one day get a call from the NFL or MLB asking if they want a contract. Look at it from their perspective. Have you ever thought of pointing the finger at the media? Imagine sports without all of the media hype. Would Terrell Owens touchdown celebrations be so bad if SportsCenter didn't replay it every 5 minutes? I can't understand how you people manage to turn such a good thing look like such an awful one. Like TO said (and maybe went too far when he did), but he isn't killing people. Ray Lewis is a convicted murdered yet you guys sit here and criticize for such petty shit. C'mon guys, quit feeding into the media so much and just enjoy the sports entertainment for what it really is.



An oversite on my post, yes the media does have its part of the blame as well, an probably a very large one.

But to your point on TO and ESPN, if I put a gun in your hand or leave my door open to my house, does that mean you should shoot someone or burglurize my house? 

Just bc he has the opportunity to do something doesn't mean he has to. Big deal, he scored a touchdown in the first qtr of a game. He has to celebrate. Save the celebration for a diving catch that is SPECTACULAR or a huge play to win the game within the last minute.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

irontom said:


> Oh give me a break. How do you justify it from the medias standpoint making such a damn big deal about the controversy on the sidelines between the two last week in the first place. I love how the cameras just swirl around those two when things go awry; then it seems like when things are going right for them any type of celebration isn't justified and is "too much." I think people are starting to forget that this is a game and games are supposed to be fun. Yes, they're professionals, but they're also human like you and me.



Roll your eyes all you want..

That show on the sideline is a far cry from end zone celebrations.

The media covering an agrugment on the sideline the previous week is relevent to the team chemistry. We've now seen how they handle getting their ass handed to them and how they act the opposite way.

Clowning for the cameras and prancing up and down the sideline acting out a preplanned routine is a completely different thing.

Being an Eagle fan I guess you refuse the see the difference.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

irontom said:


> Hey, look at the bright side of that stat...we've made it to the NFC championship those 3 times. We're on the doorstep of championship, like it or not, and I think we've finally added the missing links to do so.



doorstep?... I guess that's okay if you don't mind being someone elses doormat.

The Eagles better make it this year before the T.O. cancer sets in.. We've already seen how he acted after 1 single loss...can't wait to see what happens after a couple.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> I don't know if this is still the case, but my favorite athlete of recent memory is Larry Fitzgerald for the way that he would just hand the ball back to the ref after scoring a touchdown (dont know if he still does it).


Priest Holmes is one of those players, GO CHIEFS!!! :thumbup: 

On the whole T.O./Philly thing, I never had a strong opinion of T.O. until his recent actions. Now I don't like him as a player. He thinks he is greater than the game, and an attention whore. I can't get with that. Dancing on the Dallas star, that was so lame. His antics with McNabb on the sidelines taunting the media, was pathetic. And IMO McNabb has fucked up. He has let the Philly become T.O.'s team. You see the Pittsburgh game? They contained T.O., and Philly fell apart. T.O. got in McNabb's face, and the result? Philly sores 3 points. Regular season doesnt mean jack shit, remember the Vikings a couple of years ago? Oh and the Chiefs last year ? Yeah Philly is 8-1, but look at their schedule. Against their most formidable opponent they score 3 pts, I'd be a worried Philly fan come playoff time....


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

myoung said:


> Roll your eyes all you want..
> 
> That show on the sideline is a far cry from end zone celebrations.
> 
> ...


But the cameras were all on the two regardless, right? Basically we're in a lose-lose situation here because we have two totally different POVs. Not only do I get to see ESPN but I also have acess to local radio/TV sports talk shows that give a whole new side to the story. Sure, TO doesn't necessarily have to do a dance everytime, but he does. Most likely it is to get a fan reaction. I don't know how things are at your stadium and your sports team, but our team strives off the fans. And where do the fans get their enthusiasm from? The players. It's just like the neverending cycle of humans providing CO2 for plants and the plants releasing Oxygen for us in return. I don't see why this bothers people to the point where they have to argue with me. As far as TO and McNabb's little controversy against the Steelers, who wouldn't be? And just look what they came back and did the following week. What is so wrong to be a little upset after suffering your first loss of a season? And don't worry about the TO cancer, this man is going to begin shattering records after a few years.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> Yeah Philly is 8-1, but look at their schedule. Against their most formidable opponent they score 3 pts, I'd be a worried Philly fan come playoff time....


I'm not worried in the least bit.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

irontom said:


> I'm not worried in the least bit.


after the last 3 years you should be....don't lie...hell I would be....lol


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

myoung said:


> The "show" McNabb put on towards the end of the game prancing around and mocking the pervious week with Owens on the sideline was about the most classless thing I've ever observed during a NFL telecast.
> 
> I expect such immature crap from Owens, but McNabb?
> 
> ...


 bwahahahahahaha

mcnabb is the shizznit boy!!!!!!

don't hate em


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> bwahahahahahaha
> 
> mcnabb is the shizznit boy!!!!!!
> 
> don't hate em


shizznit?? is that Jewish?...haha

I don't hate him.. just lost respect for him.

Plus I imagine Momma will slap his face with the campbells soup... "I raised you better than that, acting like a fool in front of the whole world, you better have more respect for your mother than that"


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

getting interesting guys... 5 weeks to go.. top 8 teams make the playoffs.

Timbuktuu Cannibals & Apache Killas are pulling away. although they beat on each other this week...one will lose to make a tigher race behind them..

The middle of the league is still wide open for anything to happen. Should be fun.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Any of you guys play Madden or ESPN PS2 Football?

Was considering starting a online league..


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

myoung said:


> Any of you guys play Madden or ESPN PS2 Football?
> 
> Was considering starting a online league..



Madden 04 for Xbox. But i'm not online with it yet. Think 05 is the first one you can play online anyway.

Will be playing online soon though.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> Madden 04 for Xbox. But i'm not online with it yet. Think 05 is the first one you can play online anyway.
> 
> Will be playing online soon though.


damn I don't have X-Box.. PS2...PS2 Madden has been online for a couple years. The ESPN game is actually pretty damn good..especially for $19.99 retail.. gotta have the guys at EA Sports shaken..


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

myoung said:


> Any of you guys play Madden or ESPN PS2 Football?
> 
> Was considering starting a online league..


I have Madden '05 online for PS2 and would be down for an online league. :thumbup:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

don't want to hijack this thread.. created a new sticky in OT


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

myoung said:


> getting interesting guys... 5 weeks to go.. top 8 teams make the playoffs.
> 
> Timbuktuu Cannibals & Apache Killas are pulling away. although they beat on each other this week...one will lose to make a tigher race behind them..
> 
> The middle of the league is still wide open for anything to happen. Should be fun.


 but we didn't beat on each other bad enuff to knock me down so we are still in the lead....I think it may be a case of timbucktooth 1st me 2nd and then you guys have a battle from hell back there in the rear


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> but we didn't beat on each other bad enuff to knock me down so we are still in the lead....I think it may be a case of timbucktooth 1st me 2nd and then you guys have a battle from hell back there in the rear


But if you lose there are 4 guys only one game behind you.. could have a traffic jam in there.. you guys just keep knocking each other around as I make my great come back....lol


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

ha you guys act as if you will win the rest of your games... woulnd't it be funny if both of you didn't finish 1st or 2nd? 


remember you don't control your teams... it's all playing the market


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> ha you guys act as if you will win the rest of your games... woulnd't it be funny if both of you didn't finish 1st or 2nd?
> 
> 
> remember you don't control your teams... it's all playing the market


 that would kinda suck but hopefully that won't happen


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> that would kinda suck but hopefully that won't happen


anything can happen... hell I lost 5 games by less than 20 points total....combined


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

and it starts........someone please post live updates thru out the day just so me and timbucktooth can see that scores please


freaking fracking bwhahahahahah who knows what may hapen today...my db just moved into the starting safety spot so he could get some nice points


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i bet your losing peyton manning 4 TD's and if he played crumpler thats 2 more... with ahman green playing tonight =O


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

and not a single update!!!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

you might be back in it Mcnab with 3 TD's now and tiki is heating up


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> you might be back in it Mcnab with 3 TD's now and tiki is heating up



make that 4 now... you got yourself a game


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> make that 4 now... you got yourself a game


Could have 5 but they put that bum Koy Detmer in.


MY boy Westbrook picks up two late TD receptions too.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

ahman green left sunday nights game with rib injuries 

good for apache bad for cannibals 


i also think you won but you never know... judging from well nothing but stats =P

you got 7 touchdowns plus the yardage from all players......... your 2nd RB didn't do squat......... and ummmmmm bubba might get a TD?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

it's a toss up at this point....I know he didn't outscore the hell out of me if he is winning tho


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

:waving: Let's go GB, let's go! :cheers:

GB -3.5 (score: 13-10 in 4th qt; TD wins it for me!)



I have money on this game


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

ok just to let you guys know I'm looking for a rb so if anyone has one to trade lemme know.....


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

well it was a good 5 game winning streak... guess I'll regroup next week.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

irontom said:


> :waving: Let's go GB, let's go! :cheers:
> 
> GB -3.5 (score: 13-10 in 4th qt; TD wins it for me!)
> 
> ...


I think you lost


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> I think you lost


I think you passed 1st grade math.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

myoung said:


> well it was a good 5 game winning streak... guess I'll regroup next week.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

irontom said:


> I think you passed 1st grade math.



I did, thats how I know you lost your bet


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> I did, thats how I know you lost your bet


 but how did you do ehhhh????

hopefully not as well as usual


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> but how did you do ehhhh????
> 
> hopefully not as well as usual



Would have you beat for sure if Green didn't go out with an injury last night. Manning had a stellar game, but he threw some of his TD's to Wayne. My TE had 2 TD's. 1 WR did jack shit, and one had a TD. Defense did about the same as yours.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

woooooohooooooo

my guys did great so hopefully that means I won.......damn i wish i had live update


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i won with no quarter back. who owns the goobacks?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> woooooohooooooo
> 
> my guys did great so hopefully that means I won.......damn i wish i had live update


yeah, you won by like 50 points.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Apache Killas 141.24 
Timbuktuu Cannibals 95.22 

holy shit!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

**UPDATE**

Traded Bulger for McGahee/Hasselback


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

down 15 points with Blaylock and Vineteri tonight 

nismo princess will be even lucky if graham gets a pass =]


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Down .78 points with Kennison tonight  Chiefs will beat the Pats tonight, and go 2-0 on MNF this season. It's gonna be a great game...

And looks like I won on the NFL.com league. I have Vinatieri on that team, and it looks like Apache has no players left. The NFL league is way better, but then again you have to pay. I might get in on it next year if it isn't too much....


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

check out

L.A. Road Rage 85.06 
Casanovas 85.84 

Sorry Casanovas... Road Rage has E. Kennison on MNF... one catch and it's over.



-------------------------
DONE...

Turbos vs 32.18 
Shiftin_Drifterz 98.18 

------------------------

DONE...
Timbuktuu Cannibals 95.22 
Apache Killas 141.24 

--------------

MNF 1 player- (E. Kennison WR) for Road Rage..

L.A. Road Rage 85.06 
Casanovas 85.84 
-------------------

MNF players:

The Nutty Squirrels - D. Givens (NE - WR) & M. Vrabel (NE - DL) 

Nuskool OWNS YOU 77.91 
The Nutty Squirrels 65.09 

------------------

MNF Players:

KSU Wild Cats- T. Gonzalez (KC - TE) & Kansas City (KC - DEF)
Ray Lewis- C. Dillon (NE - RB)


KSU Wild Cats 45.24 
Ray Lewis Body Count 72.53 

---------------------

MNF Players:
TEAM ASIAN - D. BlaylockP (KC - RB) - A. Vinatieri (NE - K)
the mofo's- D. Graham (NE - TE)

the mofo's 75.04 
TEAM ASIAN 60.70 

---------------------- 

DONE...

Goobacks 73.02 
flaming b13's 108.10


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> L.A. Road Rage 85.06
> Casanovas 85.84
> 
> Sorry Casanovas... Road Rage has E. Kennison on MNF... one catch and it's over.


he might catch the ball for 1 yard, get hit fumble get NE recovers and Kennison is injured for the rest of the game. it COULD happen. 

lets hope blaylock and vinetari put up their numbers like they did last week (40 points combined  )

and that Graham doesn't pull a witten.

adam venatieri is the 2nd leading scorer on my team... sad


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

^^ Whats with the anti-Rage attitude??!! I say a fan throws a smoothie on Blaylock during warm-ups and he goes Artest on 'em. And Vinetari eats some tainted K.C. BBQ and is out with a severe case of the shits. TEAM ASIAN LOSES....


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^ hahaha =P

eh you know that won't happen to kennison. that would be funny if both things we said happened...  (knock on wood)


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

I like the new term "_goes Artest on 'em_"...hahaha


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

You're right, unless Kennison gets hurt (keep your fingers crossed) then it's all over for me. But isn't there some final adjusting to be done for everyone's points after the game tonight?


ps- KC is +3 tonight (w/out Holmes) and I want to take the PATs soo bad!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

yeah a little but it shouldn't change by more than a couple points......

oh and ummm timbucktooth




bwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha bow down biatch.................now I'll most likely lose the next 3 games in a row

j/k good game man your players just didn't do as wel this week and it was just my time


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

irontom said:


> You're right, unless Kennison gets hurt (keep your fingers crossed) then it's all over for me. But isn't there some final adjusting to be done for everyone's points after the game tonight?
> 
> 
> ps- KC is +3 tonight (w/out Holmes) and I want to take the PATs soo bad!


Done... Kennison caught his first pass.... umm for a 65 yard TD....bahaha


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

so much for the thought of him not doing anything tonite bwahahahahahaha

this has been a weekend of pwnings


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Ya know...I was just curious....how many points did I have?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> so much for the thought of him not doing anything tonite bwahahahahahaha
> 
> this has been a weekend of pwnings


speaking of pwnings.. in our NFL league Timbuktuu started 3 guys that were out this week and NO defense...

What's up with that?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

myoung said:


> speaking of pwnings.. in our NFL league Timbuktuu started 3 guys that were out this week and NO defense...
> 
> What's up with that?


Okay which one of you is Timbuktuu?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

dang my guys needa get goin... =[


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Reminder to everyone... rosters have to be set before thursdays games...!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

I take it the "Ice Cold Mofo's" are now the flaming b13's? names change in week 11?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

oh snap i forgot about thrusdays games...thanks man


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

myoung said:


> I take it the "Ice Cold Mofo's" are now the flaming b13's? names change in week 11?


 muahahaha check out my new name


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i don't think i won this one


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Me neither, but I won back the money that I lost on last night's game.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I just did the math and I am a whopping 9 points behind 1st place


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

myoung said:


> I take it the "Ice Cold Mofo's" are now the flaming b13's? names change in week 11?


yeah, i'm pledging my fantasy season to my crispy sentra.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> I just did the math and I am a whopping 9 points behind 1st place


You can thank D-Mac for that.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

not really look at my score from this past weekend.....everyone of my guys scored mega points...hell even my defense scored 22 points


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

myoung said:


> Done... Kennison caught his first pass.... umm for a 65 yard TD....bahaha


It's ok, my wager on the game was just a bit more important to me than a fantasy league win.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

good to have Colts on ur fantasy football team.

now for the cowboys


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

good turkey day for Harrison, Peyton, Stokley owners. 

also Julius Jones 

good call playing leftwhich Mike... you should get 10 points just for that call


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> good turkey day for Harrison, Peyton, Stokley owners.
> 
> also Julius Jones
> 
> good call playing leftwhich Mike... you should get 10 points just for that call


yea I knew that wasn't a wise choice to go with a Cowboy QB this week. I jumped on Leftwich when he got hurt.. Timbuktuu Cannibals waived him but probably should have waited a couple days..  , but then again he has P Manning...that alone will when the league this year..6 td's yesterday...52.42 points with one player....crazy.

If you would have just made that trade for Julius I would have been set.

--- 

Check this out.. in one of my other yahoo leagues I had three players yesterday... Manning, Julius Jones and Dallas Defense... 85 points for 3 spots.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I have Bears D and R.W. McQuarters who had 2 interceptions (1 for a TD) 


Oh, and I also made a small wager on the Cowgirls (-3.5)


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

irontom said:


> I have Bears D and R.W. McQuarters who had 2 interceptions (1 for a TD)
> 
> 
> Oh, and I also made a small wager on the Cowgirls (-3.5)


That's great you had McQuarters..

Personal wagers....not interested...


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I know this doesn't matter to most of us but what about the bengals and browns?????

most points scored in a game since 1966....106


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

myoung said:


> Personal wagers....not interested...


I'm not surprised at all. But hey, it turns my hard earned money into even more, so i'm happy.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> I know this doesn't matter to most of us but what about the bengals and browns?????
> 
> most points scored in a game since 1966....106


Hell yeah it does!! My kicker is from Cincy!  The only thing that really sucks......Cory Dillon (my RB) is going against the Ravens (my defense)....No win situation.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm kicking ass today


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i'm kicking ass today


Me too. My RBs had great days..

W. McGahee RB
27 Rush, 111 yds
4 TDs 
---------------
B. Westbrook RB
18 Rush, 74 yds
1 TD 
5 Rec, 53 yds, 1 TD 


:cheers:


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i'm kicking ass today


WELLLLL....

I'm at 101 points already, AND I still have two receivers to play!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

irontom said:


> I have Bears D and R.W. McQuarters who had 2 interceptions (1 for a TD)


too bad is also had a fumble....


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

irontom said:


> I'm not surprised at all. But hey, it turns my hard earned money into even more, so i'm happy.


stop while you're ahead.... before it becomes a dieses


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Timbo said:


> Hell yeah it does!! My kicker is from Cincy!  The only thing that really sucks......Cory Dillon (my RB) is going against the Ravens (my defense)....No win situation.


Ravens D isn't as scary as it used to be... Cory Dillion 125 yards...hell Julius Jones from Dallas got close to a 100 yards on them last week and he hadn't played in 8 weeks.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Timbo said:


> WELLLLL....
> 
> I'm at 101 points already, AND I still have two receivers to play!


 ah your tlaking about NFL league. 

i'm kicking ass there too


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

soooo im not in this leage, but in my league my opponent has peyton, brandon stokely and mcgahee... 13 TD's between the 3 of them... im losing 58.5 to 3 after we each started 3 players on thursday... hmmm... this is my 8th week where my opponent has a player with 4 or more TD's i have no luck...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

BlankgazeX said:


> soooo im not in this leage, but in my league my opponent has peyton, brandon stokely and mcgahee... 13 TD's between the 3 of them... im losing 58.5 to 3 after we each started 3 players on thursday... hmmm... this is my 8th week where my opponent has a player with 4 or more TD's i have no luck...


punt


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

lol i would get blocked and returned for a TD... i had one of the best teams after our draft, but injuries killed me(mcnair, dillon, Steven davis, winslow, hell my kicker missed a week!) and all of my opponents get like 30 point games from people who shpould be getting 10.. its crazy... im 1-10 soon to be 1-11


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

irontom said:


> Me too. My RBs had great days..
> 
> W. McGahee RB
> 27 Rush, 111 yds
> ...


you're welcome.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Nice point spread there Apache. soon 2 be 2nd.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

ouch shit......that hurt lol

oh well better luck next time


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Caught you on an off week Apache, unless Franks and Barnett have a huge game tonight. I voted against the Goings trade, didn't want to face you with him and Barber. He had over 100 yds rushing, so did Barber, but no TD's.  I need this win though. If I run the table and take down the Cannibals in the final week, it will set up a nice three way tie for first place. If Apache wins his next two.......


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

don't blame me, Goings got you more points then most of your guys =[

the trade was roy williams and goings for johnson.........

who was he gonna start inplace of RB? the guy who has been scoring 0 points?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

*soon 2 b 1st*


more like "soon 2 b tied 4 2nd"


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hehehe shoulnd't of changed ur name


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

no doubt but that name change was just for that week and I forgot to change it back....I'm not sure wtf happened but oh well

my guys did poorly but I think everyone has a bad week...I have had 2 so hopefully knock on wood I will finish with a bang


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> no doubt but that name change was just for that week and I forgot to change it back....I'm not sure wtf happened but oh well
> 
> my guys did poorly but I think everyone has a bad week...I have had 2 so hopefully knock on wood I will finish with a bang


yea I'm going to cry a river for you after I started 0-6 ...haha ...but hey... 6 outta my last 7...could still slide into that last playoff spot if all goes well... 

on another note: Donald Driver better have a hell of a night or you'll be 0-2 in the NFL league.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

myoung said:


> on another note: Donald Driver better have a hell of a night or you'll be 0-2 in the NFL league.


i have bulger as well.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

myoung said:


> yea I'm going to cry a river for you after I started 0-6 ...haha ...but hey... 6 outta my last 7...could still slide into that last playoff spot if all goes well...
> 
> on another note: Donald Driver better have a hell of a night or you'll be 0-2 in the NFL league.


 that nfl league is kicking my ass...yahoo may not be able to give you as many options but it makes it alot easier


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> that nfl league is kicking my ass...yahoo may not be able to give you as many options but it makes it alot easier


and if you were 2-0 in the NFL league and 2-10 in yahoo would you still say that? hahaha...

Dude only 6 teams in our NFL league.. tons of players still free agents...get those GM skills going...lol


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

sno said:


> i have bulger as well.


I'm not worried.. Bulger score 40 points to bet me? yea...when monkeys fly out my butt...haha


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

end of the 3rd and i'm up by .24 points. this, my friend, was the beginning of the end for you.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

sno said:


> end of the 3rd and i'm up by .24 points. this, my friend, was the beginning of the end for you.



monkeys are flying....lol....didn't know you had Driver as well.. how the hell do you lose 45-17 and get 450 yards passing? Man the Rams suck .

Good Monday comeback... that just about finishes my season in this league.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

myoung said:


> Good Monday comeback


Didn't you know that's Favre's middle-name?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Favre wasn't playing from behind


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

No shit Kev, I was just making a general statement. Have you already forgotten his comeback performance from last week??


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

myoung said:


> monkeys are flying....lol....didn't know you had Driver as well.. how the hell do you lose 45-17 and get 450 yards passing? Man the Rams suck .
> 
> Good Monday comeback... that just about finishes my season in this league.


lol @ the monkeys. i said above that i have driver and bulger.  
w00t to the 2 game winning streak! 

oh yeah, 12 gun salute to mikes retirement to the waffle makers league.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

irontom said:


> Didn't you know that's Favre's middle-name?


looks like our trade worked out for the both of us.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

myoung said:


> *soon 2 b 1st*
> 
> 
> more like "soon 2 b tied 4 2nd"


more like "is the 3rd person to be tied 4 2nd" haha :cheers:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

bite my asscrackers


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

DAMN IT!!!! I lost by less than 1 point. 0.96 to be exact.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

sno said:


> lol @ the monkeys. i said above that i have driver and bulger.
> w00t to the 2 game winning streak!
> 
> oh yeah, 12 gun salute to mikes retirement to the waffle makers league.


yea...I'm done

cracker ass no draft league...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

myoung said:


> yea...I'm done
> 
> cracker ass no draft league...


 acutally your not done just yet...

if Tom and NP both lose these last two games and you win your last two and score have the overall higher points then both of them then your in.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

I WAS doing very good...if it wasn't for BULGER!! (nfl.com league). 0 points!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

muahahahahahaha ....I think I won this week


5 tds mcnabb was an excellent choice


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hmm iono if imma win tihs week. Vick and McAllister did pretty bad.... =[

still got jones tomorrow but Mike has 3 players 

i won NFL league btw  

3-0

i believe i'm back at 1st


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Timbo said:


> I WAS doing very good...if it wasn't for BULGER!! (nfl.com league). 0 points!


 hehe you would have won if he would have just gotten 8 small points


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

don't tell me you have never benefited from a trade now.

N. Goings is kicking ass


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> 5 tds mcnabb was an excellent choice


Yes, yes he was. Completed his first 14 completions consecutively BTW.  Oh, and 3 of those TD passes were to my RB-Brian Westbrook! :fluffy:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

eh.. i can just hope Julius gets me some points that i have enough points to stay in the top 8.

i'm not expectinghim to outscore 3 cowboys. with just my one . plus 13. =/


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

My Yahoo team did well, but not my NFL.com team. Once again Dunn scored less than 10 pts and I blame it all on Vick. What a shitty perfromance by Kordell Stewart Jr.  Chiefs did not lose to the Raiders, which is always great :thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i blame vick too.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

NFL League: How's this for a GM move.. I sat Shaun Alexander and started Julius Jones before the game tonite.. My NFL team DOMINATED!

Timbukt 30 F 
*Turbos 158 * 

ApacheK 106 F 
Timbo20 98 

LARoadR 73 F 
TEAMKEV 96


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

holy shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...That's really all that can be said

oh and by the wayon yahoo...I think I might have the high score for the season so far with 162...has anyone scored higher??????


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

bleh next week 4 out of 3 guys will be playinf for a playoff spot... with me being in 8th. =/

upchuck how bout you play O. Smith instead of Bettis =/


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Well lookey who clinched a playoff spot in the Yahoo league.....GO RAGE!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

how many play off spots are there?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

well I gave it good effort even after starting the yahoo league 0-6. I can hang my hat on never giving up.. just didn't get much help in other match ups....


um I can say that if we were going by points I would be 4th right now.... damn

I play Ray Lewis this final week... SO how much is it worth to you for me to start a bunch of hurt guys? haha

Next year we start yearly and have a real DRAFT!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

sno said:


> how many play off spots are there?


 8 playoff spots


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> holy shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...That's really all that can be said
> 
> oh and by the wayon yahoo...I think I might have the high score for the season so far with 162...has anyone scored higher??????


maybe I missed it but it looks like the high in yahoo this year was 151.89 by casanovas


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

well i had 146 last week and i was looking to see if *I* was the highest scorer. i found out NP has the highest score in the earlier weeks (week 3) of like 152.
so yes Apachae your 162 this week hsa given you that priveledge


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

this week looks pretty good for me on both leagues....I'm favored by 46 points on the nfl league


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> this week looks pretty good for me on both leagues....I'm favored by 46 points on the nfl league


 probably becuase mark hasn't been checking his roster...

Holmes IR
Chris Brown turf toe
his other wide out is out.

hahahaha


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

shit, i completely forgot that I was in that league.....

fawk.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol I was wondering when you were going to notice


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i don't think i made the playoffs =/


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

don't think I'm going to have a repeat of last week this time but so far it don't look bad


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

sno- can we some some early score please?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Down by ~5 pts to Atlim's team, and once again I look to Kennison to get me the win. Don't know if youse guys will be watching tonight, but I think it's gonna be a damn good MNF game.

It was a low scoring week for the Yahoo league, only one team made it over the century mark.....


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> Down by ~5 pts to Atlim's team, and once again I look to Kennison to get me the win. Don't know if youse guys will be watching tonight, but I think it's gonna be a damn good MNF game.
> 
> It was a low scoring week for the Yahoo league, only one team made it over the century mark.....



I have Tynes, the KC kicker, so hopefully I get som FG's.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I know you bastid  ....I figure I need Kennison to get one TD and go over 100yds receiving to offset any FG's you get....OK maybe TWO TD's.....


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i think i have enough points to keep my 8th place spot...


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

tinghts and important game for a few peeps.....road rage mgiht have enough to beat me tonight...and timbuck tooth cold lose as well...they are pretty close


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Happy that I was able to pick up another late season W. Can't wait for playoffs to start.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

oh by the way kev....thanks for goings he has made some mad points for me


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I guess I should thank sno for McGahee. 6 TDs in two weeks. And i'd be thanking you for Hasselback too but I didn't start him this week.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Yeah I'm jealous, Goings and McGahee were good late pick-ups. After Tomlinson I didn't have a good backup RB, but still managed 2nd place bishes!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

my season was made off the waiver wire.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

ooo apache good thing boxbro didn't play bennet... he's tearing it up on monday night

3TD's with 233 yards


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

irontom said:


> I guess I should thank sno for McGahee. 6 TDs in two weeks. And i'd be thanking you for Hasselback too but I didn't start him this week.


i'm glad you like our trade. i didn't really have a need for mcgahee and he wasn't very consistant when i had him. too bad bulger is hurt, i hope he can come back to play soon.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> my season was made off the waiver wire.


with no draft there was no other way to make it.. 

I should have known better than to go with Testical-verde this week... they were playing the last place defense.. damn he sucks.. 

well good luck to all those who made the playoffs...

To all those that I beat after starting out 0-6..... BAHAHAHAHA


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> ooo apache good thing boxbro didn't play bennet... he's tearing it up on monday night
> 
> 3TD's with 233 yards


yeah i should have knowing the chiefs have no pass defense. Its ok i still won with Tony G. and Chris Brown rushing.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

soon 2 b 1st....is first.....that was a close game made me pretty nervous


let the playoffs begin!!!!!!!


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Good game last night, high scoring. Kennison got his two TD's and enough yards to get me the win. Dammit Apache you were supposed to lose so I can get the 2nd place spot  No matter, playoffs are here :thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> soon 2 b 1st....is first.....that was a close game made me pretty nervous
> 
> 
> let the playoffs begin!!!!!!!


 hahah nice... now you can take all those quotes of the people who said soon to be 3rd and shove it up their asses.

oh yea you're playing me this weekend


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

does NFL league have playoffs or is this whoever hsa the best score after week 17?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Picked up Volek after finding out that McNair is done for the rest of the season. I hope this guy shows me the same numbers he did on Monday night. They play Oakland so it shouldn't be much of a task.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

well looks like i lost...... i blame that bloody draft. 

oh well i have a NFL league to win.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> oh well i have a NFL league to win.


There's always next year. :thumbup:


What a nice pickup Volek(QB) was for this week. He's replacing the injured McNair for the remainder of their season. 40/60 for *492* yards and 4 TDs! :banana:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

check out what mccown did for me! 2 pass tds and 2 rush tds! i should win the first round of playoffs.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

all I can say is ummmmm next!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

@#!$!%^!!!!! Like the fat kid in dodgeball, I'm out   Volek did his Payton Manning impression this past weekend. That was a good pick-up, I'll give you that. Eh, either way I was going to have a tough time fielding a competitive team the last two weeks, a lot the teams will rest their starters for the playoffs....good luck to those still in the hunt :thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i can win it if NE kicks a shitload of field goals 

Vinetari did get me 24 points one week. lets just hope this that happens again


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

and if i'm eliminated tonight which is be most likely. i'll be rooting for Tom and Ray Lewis Body Count (even though we had our confrontation in the beginning of the season)

some of you are just cocky bastards and i want you all to die in a fire.
yes mark... that means you.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i'll be rooting for Tom and Ray Lewis Body Count
> some of you are just cocky bastards and i want you all to die in a fire.
> yes mark... that means you.


Thanks Kev, you're my #1 fan. 

I hope it comes down to me and Mark in the championsip game.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

is this not an elimination playoff? looks like i'm going up against sno for week 16?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

there is a consolation bracket also.....playing for 5th place and 7th place :lame:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wo0t! 5th place here i come!

oh yea NFL league, Timbo. Looks like it's you and me in the championship game :cheers:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

clean sweep of the nfl league.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

One more win and I can take 5th place!!!! Yesssssss :woowoo:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm hoping for 7th


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i'm hoping for 7th


you won't get it.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

against nismo princess who has no one?

i think i will


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

well shit.....................

see what I get for leaving for awhile?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

anyone want to make side wagers on the championship game? 

I have insider info that i'm selling if anyone wants it.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Mark loses... badly 

12:1


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> Mark loses... badly
> 
> 12:1



You lost your bet.

Die in a fire now please.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

here's a good idea you should try out...

slit your wrists, cut off that sorry piece you call a dick, and die in a fire.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

all I have to say is ummmmmmm

Final Results
1st
Timbuktuu Cannibals

2nd
Ray Lewis Body Count

3rd
soon 2 b 1st

sht shit shit oh well at least I got 3rd


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

You guys suck goat anus.

I go out of my way to set up a league for you guys to participate in, and no one wished congratulations.

FU


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

hey mark... well done... i didnt play... but i woulda beat ya!!! now, can we unsticky this thing???


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Congratulations on starting Payton Manning every game...took a lot of skill to not blow the season with him on your team.....and yes, I'm bitter  See ya next year :thumbup:


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Wu, I had to resort to other QB's when Peyton wasn't playing, and I didnt have the greatest supporting cast. I would like to think that I made wise decisions 

And we can unsticky this now. After nearly 1000 posts.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

♣Altim8GA♣ said:


> Wu, I had to resort to other QB's when Peyton wasn't playing, and I didnt have the greatest supporting cast. I would like to think that I made wise decisions
> 
> And we can unsticky this now. After nearly 1000 posts.



HAHAHA...yeah you da man, congrats on your league trophy. I'm just kickin rocks over the whole thing, thats all. Did you win any prize for finishing 1st?

If we do it again next year, we should set up a $$$ pool for the winner(s).


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

well I still have to say that finishing third was no small feat in itself....I mean I was jockeying players the whole season and everybody saw that.... I don't think I had the same line up twice but I managed to pull out some good ones


need I mention I had the highest scoring game in the league??????

this all in my first year playing


good luck next year guys and I'll be playing again after next season


----------

